# Cambio valor potenciómetros de Fuente de Laboratorio Sales Kit 112 - Terrazocultor



## davidseb (Mar 2, 2015)

Compañeros un saludo , tengo planes de montar ésta fuente de 30 V y 4 A ya he logrado conseguir todos los componentes con excepción del preset de 3k (r4) y el potenciómetro lineal de 220 Ohm (p2), los muestro en el diagrama en los recuadros en rojo.
Los únicos valores que logré conseguir son: para el preset 5k y para el potenciómetro 1k, el preset es la calibración interna de salida de tensión de la fuente, el control externo lo realiza el potenciómetro de 5k (P1)  y el potenciómetro (p2)  es la limitación de intensidad .
Éste esquema lo bajé de la red y mis conocimientos de electrónica son muy limitados por lo que acudo a ustedes para que me orienten de los problemas que se podrían presentar al cambiar dichos valores o si es necesario alterar el esquema para incorporarlos sin problemas.
Otra cosa que cabe mencionar es que el esquema muestra un solo transistor de potencia (q1) y tengo pensado poner 2 transistores en paralelo para reducir la temperatura de los mismos.
Adjunto la imagen y les agradezco mucho el favor de su atención, saludos cordiales.


----------



## miguelus (Mar 3, 2015)

Buenos días.

Para P1 de 3KΩ, puedes Poner un Potenciómetro de 5KΩ y en paralelo una Resistencia de 8K2.

Para P2 de 220Ω, puedes poner un Potenciómetro de 1KΩ y en paralelo una Resistencia de 330Ω

Sal U2


----------



## davidseb (Mar 3, 2015)

miguelus te agradezco por el dato mañana comenzare con el montaje , otra duda que tengo es que el esquema era originalmente para una entrega max de 2amp , después se redujo  (r2) que es un resistor vitrificado al valor final que se muestra en el esquema de .22 ohm con esto se aumento la entrega a 4 amp pero se tuvo que montar un disipador a (q2) y equipar con un ventilador el disipador de (q1) yo decidi poner un segundo transistor de potencia en paralelo  con este segundo transistor podría subir a      6amp la entrega total si disminuyo aun mas el valor de (r2) ?  ¿podría ser valida esta teoría?

Compañeros otra duda :/ Podria montar este cicuito con un trafo de 26v? y regulo la tensión final con el preset (r4) ? resulta que no consigo uno de 24v :/

Amigo te comento que ya he montado todo en la protoboard y la fuente funciona el detalle es que realice la modificación al potenciómetro de 1k para emular los 220Ohm  P2 en el diagrama y al momento de intentar regular la corriente los transistores Q4 y Q5 revientan los remplace y también cambie el potenciómetro emulado por un pequeño preset o trimer de 300 Ohm y consegui cargar la fuente con 3amp (focos ) y regularlos, pero por obvias razones no podre montar la fuente asi como esta trabajando con un trimer . como podría implementar el potenciómetro de 1k en este circuito ? si pudieran ayudarme se los agradecería mucho solo me falta este detalle para terminar el montaje, les agradezco .


----------



## pandacba (Mar 12, 2015)

Si es para una fuente trata de conseguir el pote del valor adecuado, buscalo en digikey, farnell o RS componentes


----------



## davidseb (Mar 12, 2015)

Ya lo he buscado amigo soy de mexico y ese valor aca es muy bajo y no lo distribuyen incluso en algunos lugares me dice que ese valor no existe


----------



## pandacba (Mar 12, 2015)

Fijate aqui
http://www.digikey.com/product-sear...tiometers-rheostats/263488?k=potenciometer 1k
http://ar.mouser.com/Search/Refine.aspx?N=16330849
http://mexico.newark.com/webapp/wcs...tegoryId=800000005295&langId=52&storeId=10195


----------



## davidseb (Mar 16, 2015)

Hace días pregunte en el foro como cambiar el valor del potenciómetro P2 en este esquema, ya que los valores originales no los consegui por ningún lado. He logrado montar la fuente y hacer los cambios en las resistencias marcadas en rojo y la fuente funciona bien, tengo 0 a 30v y 0 a 4A regulables.
El problema era que este esquema utiliza un trafo de 3.5A y al poner P2 a tope circulan hasta 4.3A aprox por la ganancia de los transistores y en mi caso el trafo que tengo es de 6A y al poner a tope adiós todo. Como mencione asi como esta el esquema ya tengo 4A pero pierdo las prestaciones de mi trafo.
Tengo la vaga idea de sacarle esos 2A mas a esta fuente y les comento los cambios que me aconsejan que realice para no tener problemas con el incremento de corriente.
Cambiar:
Puente de diodos a uno de 8A
C2 a 4700u 50v
D1 a mayor tolerancia de corriente o poner en paralelo
Hasta aquí todo claro pero también me aconsejan cambiar a Q2 por uno de mayor potencia, un Darlington montado en radiador o hacer una conexión Darlington con otro 2n3055  esto ultimo no lo entiendo. les agradezco mucho sus opiniones un saludo.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 16, 2015)

Para hacer un Darlington con otro 2N3055: 

Primero, consigues otro 2N3055  y para no confundirte vamos a llamar a cada uno como Q1 y Q2, la base de Q1 va a ser la base del arreglo Darlington que vas a montar, 

Segundo, conectas el emisor de Q1 con la base de Q2 y dejas esa conexión asi, muy importante que en este punto no conectes nada mas.

Tercero, conectas el colector de Q1 con el colector de Q2, esos dos terminales serán tu nuevo colector del arreglo Darlington,

Cuarto, el emisor de Q2 sera el nuevo emisor de tu arreglo Darlington, 

Asi como esta todo conectado vas a suponer que los dos transistores forman un solo transistor y lo vas a ver asi:

Darlington 2N3055,   

 Base= Base Q1
                             Colector= colector Q1 + Q2
                             Emisor= Emisor Q2


----------



## davidseb (Mar 16, 2015)

ok a ver si entendí tendría que conectar en Darlington con la configuración que me explicas a Q2 que es un bd139 (y no bd137 como dice el esquema ) con un 2n3055 ?


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 16, 2015)

, los nombres que he dado a los dos transistores que te propuse, no tienen nada que ver con los nombres de los transistores de tu esquema, era para que no te confundieras mientras conectabas esos mismos transistores.

La idea es que armes el Darlington como te explique, y retires el 2N3055 (que en tu esquema figura como Q1) y montes el arreglo que te indique

quedaria asi:

Ver el archivo adjunto 126699

Hace falta que lo ensayes aver como queda, los demás transistores quedan iguales.


----------



## davidseb (Mar 16, 2015)

A ok entonces con ese arreglo y los que mencione en la lista de arriba podría sacarle los 6A y  Q2 , Q3 ,Q4 y Q5 se quedarían como están ?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 16, 2015)

A ver, vuelve a leer a Ferchito, se trata del 2N3055 y otro 2N3055 y a cada un de ellos los enumera con Q1 y Q2 . Es decir que el conjunto de los dos 2N3055 conectados como te indica Ferchito sería sustituto de Q1.
Espero ahora lo hayas entendido bien.
Saludos.

Edito: *Mientras escribía ya te han contestado y te ha dado tiempo a contestar, que lento escribo .*


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 16, 2015)

Ferchito dijo:
			
		

> Para hacer un Darlington con otro 2N3055:
> 
> Primero, consigues otro 2N3055  y para no confundirte vamos a llamar a cada uno como Q1 y Q2, la base de Q1 va a ser la base del arreglo Darlington que vas a montar,
> 
> ...





Perdón que me entrometa.
Acabo de guardar esto en un txt(me pareció muy útil).
Ese arreglo, ¿sería un transistor de mayor capacidad de corriente?, en ese caso, cual sería aproximadamente la diferencia


*davidseb*, me parece que esto es lo que te dice ferchito.


----------



## davidseb (Mar 16, 2015)

jeje pongamos todo claro para no hacer pelotas, lo de la conexión Darlington explicada por ferchito quedo claro, mi pregunta es que si a los bd139 los dejo como están o necesitaría cambiarlos por unos de mayor disipación de colector ? haciendo limpieza encontré unos npn con mucha disipación en sus colectores son los siguientes:
j13009
D13007
c5027
todos son npn y tienen disipacion de 50w (incluso mas ) me servirían para suplantar a los bd139? les agradezco mucho a todos el tiempo que se toman en responderme y espero me entiendan de electrónica estoy verde .


----------



## pandacba (Mar 16, 2015)

También podes utilzar el MJ11018, MJ2501,2n6284 todos ellos darlington en una sola cápsula


----------



## davidseb (Mar 16, 2015)

pandacba dijo:
			
		

> También podes utilzar el MJ11018, MJ2501,2n6284 todos ellos darlington en una sola cápsula



Anotando amigo muchas gracias


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 16, 2015)

"Hace falta que lo ensayes aver como queda, los demás transistores quedan iguales."
Palabras de Ferchito.


----------



## davidseb (Mar 16, 2015)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:
			
		

> "Hace falta que lo ensayes aver como queda, los demás transistores quedan iguales."
> Palabras de Ferchito.


 ok probare y comento un saludo y gracias de nuevo.

Pues ya he realizado los cambios que me aconsejaron al conectar la fuente le ponga la salida de tensión a 30v y la intensidad la subo hasta su limite de 5.5A  todo va tranquilo solo que a los 2 minutos el diodo D1 que antes era un 1N5408 y ahora es un 10A6 de 10A se calienta bastante incluso mucho mas que los transistores de potencia que están conectados en Darlington, la resistencia  R2 de alambre ahora es de .33Ohm a 10w  :/ tendría que ponerle un disipador al diodo o me aconsejan remplazarlo?

Bueno, pues asi quedo el esquema de esta fuente con los cambios al diseño original todos marcados en rojo, después de varias pruebas a baja tensión e intensidad puse todo a tope 30V 5A por 15 minutos y tome las temperaturas de los siguientes componentes :
-para los 2n3055 fueron 40 grados
-para Q2 y Q3 35 grados cada uno esta montado en un disipador.
-para el puente rectificador fueron 115 grados es de 10A y tiene un disipador pequeño
-para D1 fuero 130 grados  también tiene un disipador de aleta pequeñito que es lo único que se consigue por aca .
No se si estén bien los dos últimos en cuanto a temperatura pero como podría desahogar aun mas esa temperatura? solo fueron 20 minutos de trabajo .

La conexión en Darlington no la deje por que uno se calentaba mas que el otro y de esta manera los dos están entre 38 y 40 grados aca estamos a 30 grados ambiente cual es su opinon ? muchas gracias por la atención.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 21, 2015)

Hola.

 



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## dmc (Abr 20, 2015)

davidseb, he notado que en el diagrama que colocaste al inicio (post 1) Q4 tiene la base conectada al cursor (pin central) del potenciómetro y un extremo a una resistencia de 82 ohms a negativo, en el segundo esquema uniste la base a negativo y aumentaste 2 resistencias en serie de 100 ohms. Creo que por ahí puede que vengan los problemas de temperatura de Q4 (y quizás del potenciómetro).Yo lo hice como el original y no tuve problemas. 
No se si tomas en cuenta que, para servicio pesado o contínuo todos los componentes deben ser sobredimencionados, por lo que, para 4 Amperes continuos y que el transformador no caliente y se comporte razonablemente bien, debe poder entregar mínimo 6 amperes. Para 6 amperes deberías (en mi opinión) tener un transformador de unos 10 Amperes. Lo mismo se puede aplicar al Voltaje, el voltaje máximo de la fuente *regulada*, debe tener un 10% (o más, 15% por ejemplo) *menos* de la tensión *sin regular* del transformador.


----------



## davidseb (Abr 21, 2015)

Hola dmc te comento que en el esquema que subi hay un error en la conexión de la base de Q4 ese puente a masa no existe las resistencias en serie eran para buscar el amperaje máximo que la fuenta podría entregar, en el primer esquema la resistencia de 82 ohmios es para un potenciómetro de menor valor (200 Ohmios ) pero aca en mexico ese valor no es comercial asi que cambie por el de 1k y al cambiar ese valor R5 también debe aumentar ( 390 Ohms ) además añadir una nueva resistencia entre el punto A y el extremo de P2 , de esta manera se consigue regular la intensidad desde 0.06A hasta 5.30A   ( con un buen transformador principal ) saludos gracias .


----------



## superdog13 (Abr 22, 2015)

Tengo una pequeña duda: en qué afecta el material de la caja de la fuente ???
Debe ser para disipar temperatura, creería yo, pero afecta mucho el material de construcción ???
Lo digo porque todas las fuentes que he usado son de metal, pero acá en el video la hacen de plástico, qué puede cambiar entre una fuente con una caja de un material y otra exactamente igual, en elementos internos, pero con otro material en la caja ???
Se podría hacer en otro material ??? Por ejemplo madera, qué podría suceder ???


----------



## dmc (Abr 23, 2015)

Superdog, creo que la repuesta más acertada es, "depende del circuito", los gabinetes son en algunos casos, simples contenedores de los artilugios que le implantamos y en otros, son parte de estos artilugios (Disipadores, jaulas de faraday,etc.).
Te puedo comentar que he visto fuentes de alimentación y algún amplificador de audio con los transistores colocado sobre el gabinete (metálico) que oficia de disipador y en los equipos industriales gabinetes aterrizados para evitar la R.F., equipos de soldadura de plástico por onda corta valvulares que deben ir si o si en gabinetes metálicos puestos a tierra para evitar la irradiación de radiofrecuencia.
Se puede utilizar cualquier tipo de gabinete si esta debidamente protegido, se puede usar madera o plástico, si blindamos bien los circuitos sensibles, por ejemplo revestir la madera con metal (aluminio en hojas) en su parte interna y conectarla a tierra o negativo.

davidseb, he pasado el diagrama para poder comprender un poco mejor su funcionamiento (yo, por lo menos) y he colocado la matrícula de los transistores que he usado, en azul algunos componentes que sumé, para mejorar su desempeño, y que no están en el original.
Los transistores deben tener un Hfe alto y el potenciometro de ajuste de corriente es logaritmico aunque el lineal puede funcionar bien tambien.


----------



## davidseb (Abr 23, 2015)

Dmc  veo que la resistencia "sense" ahora son de .33 Ohms dos a 7w el problema que sigue estando presente es el valor de P2 porque por increíble que parezca  220Ohms no es un valor comercial aca donde vivo pero la nueva orientación de los componentes del circuito original si que tiene buena pinta


----------



## dmc (Abr 23, 2015)

A veces es difícil encontrar los componentes que nos hacen falta y hay que darse maña con lo que se tiene a mano, puedes intentar colocando una resistencia entre los extremos del potenciometro del mismo valor y se comportara como uno de la mitad del valor, en este caso 500 ohms o calcular una resistencia en paralelo para que te de el valor que necesitas. Si colocas entre un extremo y el cursor una resistencia de menor valor y otra entre el cursor y el otro extremo de un valor mayor va a comportarse como si fuera un logarítmico (bueno, depende de donde se mira al potenciometro).
El cambio del valor de la resistencia de Sensado se debe a la corriente que necesito, pero calculo que con el valor original no va a tener problemas. Es simple ley de Ohms.
Ahora estoy probando un circuito similar pero, con un solo tranformador, que al parecer funciona bastante bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2015)

Fijate que en vez de R2 y R2' podrias usar otro díodo , cómo yo usé aqui :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-laboratorio-principiantes-128697/
Ver el archivo adjunto 114733


----------



## dmc (Abr 24, 2015)

Que interesante uso que le da al diodo, nunca se me habría ocurrido. Una pregunta: ¿Es necesario utilizar 2 diodos (digo, por la caída de tensión en las junturas)?. De todas maneras lo voy a probar, pero lo pregunto,  para que no se me pase por alto algún dato importante.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2015)

Con uno no me andaba , con dos si , pero no me andaba si abrazaba los dos con el potenciómetro . . .  Así que probá abrazando uno y/o los dos  

Calculá que la caida de tensión aumenta con la corriente 







Saludos !


----------



## davidseb (Abr 24, 2015)

y al usar otro diodo no tendríamos mayor temperatura en ellos al cortocircuitar la fuente?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2015)

Los díodos deberían soportar al menos el doble de corriente de la corriente de cortocircuito de la fuente !


----------



## davidseb (Abr 27, 2015)

Estoy haciendo pruebas con la resistencia del esquema original de .22 Ohms a 10w ya que al pedirle a la fuente toda la intensidad obviamente esta resistencia empieza a disipar calor y viene la disminución de corriente por aumento de temperatura, asi que decidi probar con una resistencia "natural" utilizando un simple cable de aluminio de 1mm con un coeficiente resistivo de .027 Ohms , usando 8mts ( en una bobina sin nucleo) tengo una resistencia de .21 ohms .
funciona bien y casi no calienta después de 45 min en cortocicuito a 5A. ahora tengo la intensión de usar un pequeño foco en lugar de la resistencia o el alambre, la tensión que circula a 5A es de 1.57v asi que pensé usar un pequeño foco de linterna si ustedes observan alguna otra solución para evitar el aumento descontrolado de temperatura ( y la disminución por resistencia de la intensidad ) les agradecería sus opiniones y sugerencias un saludo cordial.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2015)

Vas a tener que medir cuanto miden los tubos de cuarzo de 300 o 500 Watts , una lamparita no da


----------



## davidseb (Abr 27, 2015)

Esas lámparas si que disipan calor  y de espacio ni hablamos ... creo que la opción que planteo del foco es mala idea, la pequeña bobinita sigue ganando   gracias Dosmetros

Con la pruebas físicas que he hecho, si se reduce el valor de R2 la fuente entrega mas intensidad pero si al mismo tiempo aumento el valor de R5 limito la intensidad final por trabajo de P2, mi pregunta es si se elimina R2 y se gradúa el valor de R5 para controlar desde ese punto la salida de intensidad, se quemaría P2 ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2015)

Vas a tener que hacer tus propias pruebas , podés quitar R2 y dejar solo a D1 , no se va a quemar P2.

Pero no se si va a regular para corrientes bajas  

Y por eso yo había usado dos díodos.


----------



## davidseb (Abr 28, 2015)

Por el momento el esquema esta asi como lo muestro a continuación, eh reducido el valor de R2 a 0.11 ohms con dos resistencias en paralelo de 0.22 ohms a 10watts, segun mis cuentas estas resistencias disiparan 2.75 watts. la opción del diodo no la eh ensayado por que no entiendo bien como tendría que orientarlo ,se conectaría con el catodo hacia el anodo de   D1 ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2015)

Como aquí , los dos en serie :
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1018144/ _ 
Con el potenciómetro podés abrazar uno solo o los dos díodos . . .  a probar


----------



## davidseb (Abr 29, 2015)

Después de probar la opción de los diodos decidi retirar R2 y cortocircuitar ese punto y en efecto nada se quemo y la intensidad es regulable y disminuye hasta 0.06A el único detalle es que la temperatura de D1 aumento probe sacar una tensión de otro diodo que estuviera al paso de toda la corriente pero la intensidad no disminuye de 0.90ma casi un amperio algún consejo para poder eliminar a D1 ? alguna idea a probar ? gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2015)

La magia  no existe , si eliminás D1 y R2  ¿Quien hará el trabajo? 

Si se calienta debes poner uno de mayor corriente . . . 6 o 10 A

Y no se entiende :



> probe sacar una tensión de otro diodo que estuviera al paso de toda la corriente pero la intensidad no disminuye de 0.90ma casi un amperio


----------



## davidseb (Abr 29, 2015)

Disculpa explicare lo que hice:
entre R7 y el punto (A) coloque un diodo 1n4xxx con el catodo al punto (A) y lo polarice con una resistencia de 5k6 conectada al positivo de C2 , acto seguido elimine D1 cortocircuitando ese punto y la fuente funciona, se regula tensión e intensidad, el único problema es que la minima intensidad es casi 1 amperio y te comento que el diodo D1 en efecto es de 10A y aun asi no entiendo por que se calienta al grado de no poder tocar su disipador ( esta instalado con pasta térmica y todo eso )


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2015)

No encuentro R7


----------



## davidseb (Abr 29, 2015)

R7 es de 150 Ohms y esta conectada a uno de los extremos del pote de 1k (P2) que controla la intensidad, cuando hice esta prueba tanto el valor de R7 como el de R5 se tienen que modificar para acoplarse ala eliminación de D1 pero aun asi no consegui bajar la intensidad minima de 1A


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2015)

Las resistencias en los extremos de P2 están para fijar máximo y mínimo de corriente. Igual no veo indicada a R7 en ninguno de los diagramas 

Ya te predije eso , Q4 necesita 0,55 V en su base para comenzar a conducir , y eso lo hacen D1 y R2 , si los quitás , corriente alta y no podes regular la baja ; si lo agrandás , tenés mas fina la regulación de la baja y no llegás a tan alta. Es un compromiso.


----------



## davidseb (Abr 29, 2015)

Si queda claro  mucho barullo , mejor buscare un disipador mas generoso para D1 y tan tan , te agradezco la atención Dosmetros , un saludo cordial.

He terminado el montaje final del circuito y todo va muy bien  al final opte por montar a D1 en un disipador aparte y con un ventilador para los 2n3055 y otro para el circuito en si,  me pregunto, si quisiera tener una corriente constante limitable para cosas con electrolisis podría usar ésta fuente o tendría que añadirle algún circuito extra? .
Se me ocurre cortocircuitar la fuente y conectar la carga electrolítica en los extremos de R2, sería así o estoy mal ?


----------



## dmc (May 6, 2015)

Para poder opinar mas o menos coherentemente y no errar al recipiente, ¿Con electrolisis, exactamente que quieres decir, o hacer?, pero que me parece (opinión muy personal), que esta fuente no es muy adecuada para ese tipo de trabajos (a no ser que sean pequeños y esporádicos).


----------



## davidseb (May 6, 2015)

Hola me refiero a trabajos pequeños de anodizado o recubrimientos de pequeñas piezas metálicas , igual y el circuito de esta fuente no me sirva como mencionas pero se me ocurre que podría usar el mismo transformador principal para alimentar otro circuito que me proporcione la corriente constante y poner los dos pcbs dentro del mismo gabinete con un botón que conmute a una fuente o a otra , el problema que tendría es de espacio asi que necesitaría ser un circuito lo mas simple posible 



Este pequeño esquema me podría servir ? observo que entrega 2A podría modificarlo para tener 5A?


----------



## dmc (May 6, 2015)

Davidseb, de galvanoplastia poco y nada se (como de muchos otros temas), tengo entendido que se necesita controlar el voltaje y la corriente (de acuerdo al material que trabajes  o de las sales que utilices)  cosa que este circuito hace mas o menos bien, pero una fuente standard (no profesional) para plástica (que no son muy grandes en potencia, para esa aplicación) tiene entre 15 a 30 amperes y bajo voltaje de 4 a 18 Volts con pasos de 0,5 volts y 0,5 en amperes, es decir son robustas, tienen cierta delicadeza pero no son muy sofisticadas. 
Es por esta razón, que te decía que no veía muy adecuado el circuito tenes alto voltaje (30V)  que se disiparía como calor en los transistores, y relativamente pocos amperes (para galvanoplastia) en el transformador. Una fuente semi-profesional o profesional como la Mastech 3005 (30 amp.) lleva un bruto toroide de 45 amp y un arreglo de bobinados que llega a los 55 voltios mas o menos y que van inter-conectando a medida que sube el valor del voltaje, otra parecida (en el sistema de cambio de relación de transformación)es la K7200 de velleman o la maplin,no son tan potentes, pero las veo demasiado buenas para esas aplicación (hobby electrolítico?).


----------



## winchester22 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hola, quiero armar la fuente del circuito original, tengo un transformador de 24V y 12A, mi intencion aunque mi transformador saque 12A  es no pasar de los 4 de la fuente original, estoy empezando con eletronica y voy muy poco a poco, una duda que tengo es, que en caso de poder usar este transformador, si yo en la salida de la fuente solo pido 4(y de ahí no paso por mucho que el transfo sea capaz) que ocurren con los 8A restantes.

Gracias.


----------



## sergiot (Jun 26, 2015)

Nada, una fuente puede entrar 0A o 20A y todo depende de la carga, una batería de auto entrega 60A, pero una lámpara consume 5A, donde está el resto? en la batería.

Tu limite es la corriente que pueda soportar el transformador o la fuente en sí, pero podes incluir algún método para limitar la corriente que entregará, ya sea con un fusible de 4A, si la corriente supera ese valor el fusible se quema, o en forma electrónica sensando la corriente y haciendo un control.


----------



## winchester22 (Dic 5, 2015)

Muy buenas a todos, a ver si me podeis ayudar... 

He montado la fuente de alimentación con el circuito original hice el pcb con insoladora y atacado quimico, cuando, monté todo podia regular el voltaje perfectamente desde casi 0 a 29,6 V la tuve funcionando unos minutos y sin problemas, nada se calentaba y todo correcto.

Despues fui a probar la corriente cortocircuitando la fuente y de primeras la fuente me esta entregando casi 6 A por lo que la desconecté enseguida, y comprobé las conexiones y todo aparentemente está correcto. Volví a conectar la fuente y a cortocircuitarla y fijé el valor de la corriente a medio amperio y se mantenia bastante bien salvo que subio una par de milivoltios con el tiempo, despues la subí a 2 amperios y alcabo de poco tiempo(menos de un minuto) empezó a subir la corriente y en un abrir y cerrar de ojos se me puso en 8A, como es lógico el transintor 2n3055 paso a mejor vida y tambien se me quemo el el potenciometro que regula la tensión de salida, despues de quemarse habian 32V, todavía tengo que comprobar los otros transistores a ver cual sigue vivo. Pero antes que nada queria saber vuestra opinion a ver que puede estar fallando, no quiero comprar componentes y romperlos de nuevo...

Como datos decir que:
-El potenciometro ajustable en lugar de 3k lo he puesto de 4k7 porque no encontre el otro
-El transformador entrega mucho más que 4 amps, entorno a 12 más o menos según lo que calculé ya que no pone nada y no hay referencias.

No se que más mirar y ni que tocar, y la verdad que antes de seguir quemando componentes prefiero preguntaros, que los transistores no son baratos XD

Gracias por vuestro tiempo, espero respuesta.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2015)

winchester22 dijo:


> Muy buenas a todos, a ver si me podeis ayudar. . .



¿ Este es el circuito que armaste ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 137624​
¿ Que tal una buenas fotos ?


----------



## winchester22 (Dic 5, 2015)

Si, ese el circuito que monte, tal cual está en el esquema a excepción de los transistores MC140 que puse un BD139 y los transistores BC167 que puse los BC237 (estos son los transistores que el autor dice en su blog que son compatibles)

En la foto veis el montaje que falta el potenciometro de regula la tensión y los transisntores, los quité para comprobarlos pero no creo que en la imagen se pueda apreciar bien... os adjunto tambien la imagen del PCB por si vierais alguna conexión mal, yo sinceramente no veo ninguna conexión mal.


----------



## Josnaro (Dic 7, 2015)

Aquí explica como cambiar o modificar los valores a un potenciómetro si no lo encuentras.






Buena fuente, yo m la hice y va muy bien

Un saludo.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 7, 2015)

Hola.

Verifica si R2 (0.22 ohm) está bien, cambia el 1N5308, porque es de 3A (puedes usar 2 diodos 1N5308 en paralelo)

Chao
elaficionado


----------



## Josnaro (Dic 7, 2015)

El mismo problema tenía yo al hacer el corto para ajustar la corriente, se quemaban los transistores y no ajustaba. Mi problema era que no conseguía el valor de 0.22. Lo solucioné poniendo dos en paralelo de 1 Ohm y conseguí 0.5, no llega a 4A da un poco mas de 3,5A pero ahí está funcionando.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 7, 2015)

Hola.

4 resistores de 1 ohm en paralelo =0.25 ohm

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## winchester22 (Dic 7, 2015)

El caso es que la R de 0.22 es nueva, la encargue y me trajeron una de 15w(cosa que no importa) aun asi la medida es la que aparece en la imagen.
En principio esta resistencia determina la correiente maxima que va a circular ¿no? Si se pone un valor mayor circulara menos, entonces si este valor esta fijado para que la fuente entregue 4A aprox. Porque que se me pasa de corriente?


----------



## Josnaro (Dic 7, 2015)

Revisa todos los transistores


----------



## winchester22 (Dic 7, 2015)

Los he revisado, aparentemente Q2 y Q3 estan bien, al medirlos con el tester no estan cortocircuitados ni nada, lo unico raro (al menos para mi) es que la medición de base-colector tan solo es menor en 1 Ohm que la medición base-emisor, ¿es normal o deberia la diferencia estar en 4 o 5 Ohms mas? De los otros transistores aparte del de potencia el que se fastidió fue Q4, en la medición base-colector me daba bien, pero base-emisor no daba nada. Por cierto, si pones en paralelo 2 de 10 Omhs el resultado seria 5ohms no 0.5, o es que se me esta  yendo la pinza?

He comprado los componentes que se me estropearon al probar la fuente, he revisado las conexiones y los valores de todos los componentes, los transistores están donde tocan y la R2 es de 0.22. Ahora lo que ocurre es basicamente que no la puedo probar, porque salta el fusible (está puesto tal cual el esquema) y además el transformador hace ruido, como el ruido de los halógenos mas o menos... No se ya que pensar... Llevo ya dos fusibles y de verdad que he comprobado las conexiones y están todas bien.
Necesito que me orienteis !


----------



## sergiot (Dic 9, 2015)

Si el transformador hace ruido es porque hay un corto en le puente de diodos o algo cercano a esa zona.


----------



## winchester22 (Dic 9, 2015)

Lo he probado sin conectarlo a nada, es decir, poniendo el primario a 220 y el secuncario directo al tester, y hace ruido... Antes no me suena que hiciera ruido, lo recordaria, ha empezado el ruido despues de cargarse el fusible


----------



## dmc (Dic 9, 2015)

El Valor del voltaje en el secundario, medido en AC, no ha variado? Es decir no te mide ni más ni menos que el voltaje que tenía antes del problema? Si no ha variado, todo bien, pero si es mayor o menor que el que tenía, puede que haya unas espiras del transformador en corto-circuito, si es menor (el voltaje) puede ser en el secundario y si es mayor, el problema podría estar (casi con seguridad) en el primario. Supongo que lo has medido totalmente desconectado de la placa.


----------



## winchester22 (Dic 10, 2015)

Si, lo he medido desconectado de la placa, el voltaje... La verdad es que si vario un poco, pero siempre que mido varia... Es decir, antes de conectarlo me daba 23,8v y despues de que pasara me dio 24.2, pero hoy al volver a probar me daba otravez los 23 de antes, y asi cada vez que mido, varia mas o menos 0.5v.
De todas formas me preocupa mas el problema que planteaba inicialmente (ya que tengo posibilidad de hacer prueba con otros transformador.Porque al montar toda la fuente y probarla se me subia el amperaje entre 6 y 8 A. Repito que los valores de los componentes son tal cual los del esquema, podria ser fallo de diseño del PCB pero lo he revisado cientos de veces, aun asi os subi el diseño por si sacabais algun error.
Gracias por vuestra ayuda y vuestro tiempo.


----------



## llllllluis (Ene 12, 2016)

Hola arme el circuito de la primera imagen y pues todo bien regula 0-30V y amperaje tambien lo regula, solo que al demandar 4 Amper el voltaje baja a 12-13 Volts y de hay en mas no sube dejando voltaje y corriente a tope. use en ves de los bc237 -----> bc547B no se cual sea el problema si alguien me pudiera orientar sería genial  . O será el funcionamiento normal de la fuente?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2016)

llllllluis dijo:


> Hola arme el circuito de la primera imagen y pues todo bien regula 0-30V y amperaje tambien lo regula, solo que al demandar 4 Amper el voltaje baja a 12-13 Volts y de hay en mas no sube dejando voltaje y corriente a tope. use en ves de los bc237 -----> bc547B no se cual sea el problema si alguien me pudiera orientar sería genial  . O será el funcionamiento normal de la fuente?



¿ Este es el diagrama que armaste ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 137624​
En caso afirmativo:
¿ Cuantos 2N3055 colocaste ?
¿ De que capacidad de corriente es tu transformador. ?


----------



## llllllluis (Ene 18, 2016)

Si ese fue el diagrama que arme, coloque solo un 2n3055 el transformador es 24 volts 5 amper, en los comentarios del video de youtube del diagrama vi que alguien más le sucedio lo mismo pero al 100% no sé cual seria el error, en el potenciometro que controla el amperaje coloque uno de 500 ohm con una resistencia en paralelo para cada lado del potenciometro, de 390 ohm, quedando 219 ohm, fue la unica adaptacion que hice , el puente de diodos es de  6 amp no sé si sea reelevante


----------



## DealTech (Ene 23, 2016)

davidseb dijo:


> Por el momento el esquema esta asi como lo muestro a continuación, eh reducido el valor de R2 a 0.11 ohms con dos resistencias en paralelo de 0.22 ohms a 10watts, segun mis cuentas estas resistencias disiparan 2.75 watts. la opción del diodo no la eh ensayado por que no entiendo bien como tendría que orientarlo ,se conectaría con el catodo hacia el anodo de   D1 ?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 137627



Saludos amigo al final como te quedo el esquema final de esta fuente? tengo dudas sobre la conexión de los transistores en paralelo. Si me pudieras hechar una mano te agradeceria.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2016)

DealTech dijo:


> Saludos amigo al final como te quedo el esquema final de esta fuente? tengo dudas sobre la conexión de los transistores en paralelo. Si me pudieras hechar una mano te agradeceria.



Ver el archivo adjunto 126955​


----------



## Miguel0n (Oct 18, 2016)

Buenas, monte la fuente que propone Terrazocultor la cual aparece en su canal de youtube y en su blog, he añadido el esquema y el pcb que hice.

No logro que funcione se me quema el potenciómetro P2, el que regula la intensidad, y creo que no se me quema Q1 y R10 porque como el pote que tengo es mayor le pongo una resistencia en paralelo para conseguir un valor aproximado a 220 ohmios.
¿Qué hago mal?,¿Qué puedo hacer para que no se queme?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 18, 2016)

Revisa que:
*D1* no se encuentre conectado al revés 
*R2* sea del valor correcto


----------



## Miguel0n (Oct 19, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Revisa que:
> *D1* no se encuentre conectado al revés
> *R2* sea del valor correcto



Pues, el diodo está bien conectado y la resistencia me da 0.66 ohmios (en el pcb), aunque en la carcasa pone 0.22


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 19, 2016)

Miguel0n dijo:


> Pues, el diodo está bien conectado y la resistencia me da 0.66 ohmios (en el pcb), aunque en la carcasa pone 0.22



Para medir correctamente la resistencia hay que desoldar y levantar una de las puntas.

La PCB que empleaste ¿ Fue comprobada ?


----------



## Josnaro (Oct 19, 2016)

No creo, la fuente está sacada de aquí.

https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=CalB0d3ZD_I

Enviado desde mi Spectrum ZX


----------



## Miguel0n (Oct 19, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Para medir correctamente la resistencia hay que desoldar y levantar una de las puntas.
> 
> La PCB que empleaste ¿ Fue comprobada ?



La hice yo pero basada en lo que puso Josnaro. Pero me di cuenta que me equivoque y puse el 1N4007 en el lugar del 1N5408

Gracias por ayudarme voy a ver si pooniendo las cosas en su sitio y revisando por si se ha quemado mas cosas hago que funcione


----------



## Miguel0n (Oct 22, 2016)

Ahora tengo un nuevo problema, se resolvió el problema del potenciómetro P2 poniendo los diodos en su sitio, pero cuando la cortocircuito y la regulo la intensidad me ocurren varias cosas, la primera es que sobrepasa los 4 amperios dando al máximo el potenciometro P2, unos 5 amperios y lo peor de todo es que si la pones a 4 amperios durante 3 minutos con el ventilador de 80x80 funcionando la resistencia R10 de 47 ohmios arde literalmente y se quema Q1 el 2N3055. ¿qué puede estar mal?


----------



## moncada (Oct 23, 2016)

Tengo una fuente autoconstruida basada en ese mismo esquema (SK-112) funcionando desde hace 25 años pero limitada a 3 Amperios y con una pareja de 2N3055 en dos radiadores y aún así se calientan. Ten en cuenta que la original estaba diseñada para regular de 0 a 20v a 2A.

Pretender sacarle el doble de corriente bajando el valor de la resistencia limitadora y ponerle un ventilador para que aguante el apuro me parece un despropósito teniendo en cuenta que no recomiendan sacarle más de 40w a un 2N3055. Para cuando el sensor detecte el exceso de temperatura en el radiador, la unión del transistor podría estar frita. Si la prueba de cortocircuito de 3 minutos la has hecho a 12v de salida y 5A, grosso modo estás forzándolo hasta unos 80w 

Fogonazo ha destacado en rojo lo que se debería modificar en el circuito para evitar disgustos. Con esas correcciones es más o menos como la tengo funcionando yo.

Saludos.


----------



## Miguel0n (Oct 23, 2016)

moncada dijo:


> Tengo una fuente autoconstruida basada en ese mismo esquema (SK-112) funcionando desde hace 25 años pero limitada a 3 Amperios y con una pareja de 2N3055 en dos radiadores y aún así se calientan. Ten en cuenta que la original estaba diseñada para regular de 0 a 20v a 2A.
> 
> Pretender sacarle el doble de corriente bajando el valor de la resistencia limitadora y ponerle un ventilador para que aguante el apuro me parece un despropósito teniendo en cuenta que no recomiendan sacarle más de 40w a un 2N3055. Para cuando el sensor detecte el exceso de temperatura en el radiador, la unión del transistor podría estar frita. Si la prueba de cortocircuito de 3 minutos la has hecho a 12v de salida y 5A, grosso modo estás forzándolo hasta unos 80w
> 
> ...


Muchas gracias, la verdad es que el contacto térmico que recomiendan es de 100 grados, pero a esa temperatura supongo que funde hasta los tornillos de nylon que lleva para sujetar el disipador 2xT03, por eso compre uno de 80 grados, aunque en mi prueba me dio igual, a partir de 2,5 amperios se cerraba el contacto bimetalico y el ventilador funcionaba, pero claro cuando pase a  4 amperios, me puse a mirar el transistor y al rato vi que salio como algo de humo y acto seguido vi que se había llamas dentro de la caja, se había prendido fuego R10, como no entiendo pregunte, porque aparentemente todo estaba bien y igual había cometido otro despiste como el de los diodos y no sé, es que como hay gente que dice que le funciona, pues pensaba que era otro fallo mio.


----------



## Miguel0n (Oct 23, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 126955​



Me parece muy interesante Fogonazo, creo que no puedo hacerlo, porque mi transformador es de 230/24 5A.





moncada dijo:


> Tengo una fuente autoconstruida basada en ese mismo esquema (SK-112) funcionando desde hace 25 años pero limitada a 3 Amperios y con una pareja de 2N3055 en dos radiadores y aún así se calientan. Ten en cuenta que la original estaba diseñada para regular de 0 a 20v a 2A.
> 
> Pretender sacarle el doble de corriente bajando el valor de la resistencia limitadora y ponerle un ventilador para que aguante el apuro me parece un despropósito teniendo en cuenta que no recomiendan sacarle más de 40w a un 2N3055. Para cuando el sensor detecte el exceso de temperatura en el radiador, la unión del transistor podría estar frita. Si la prueba de cortocircuito de 3 minutos la has hecho a 12v de salida y 5A, grosso modo estás forzándolo hasta unos 80w
> 
> ...



Tengo una duda, si la potencia es P = V * I, tenemos 30 voltios x 4 A = 120 Watios, y se necesitan por tanto al menos 3 transistores, ¿verdad?, ¿entendí bien?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 23, 2016)

Miguel0n dijo:


> Me parece muy interesante Fogonazo, creo que no puedo hacerlo, porque mi transformador es de 230/24 5A.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La potenzia dicipada por lo transistor série es la curriente de Colector (IC) veses la tensión entre Colector y Emisor (VCE). Esa potenzia sera maxima sobre lo transistor cuando la tensión de salida es bien baja y la curriente fornida  es la maxima possible admissible.
Asi los 120 Wattios que calculaste es la potenzia generada por la fuente y la fornida por lo transformador de fuerça.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moncada (Oct 23, 2016)

Miguel0n dijo:


> Me parece muy interesante Fogonazo, creo que no puedo hacerlo, porque mi transformador es de 230/24 5A.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El cálculo es correcto suponiendo que la fuente está ajustada al mínimo voltaje de salida y entrega la máxima corriente aunque no creo que haya equipos que funcionen a menos de un volt y traguen 5A... 

Tal como ha explicado Daniel, la potencia disipada por el transistor es la diferencia entre la tensión de colector (tensión de salida del filtro) y la tensión de salida de la fuente multiplicada por la corriente que está entregando. 

El circuito está muy exprimido. Para empezar 2200µF es para 1A y para 4 serían unos 8 ó 10.000µF), el diodo 1N5408 es de 3A nominales (Fogonazo ya señaló instalar uno de 10A) y un solo transistor regulador no es suficiente por mucho ventilador que se le ponga. Terrazocultor puso buena voluntad pero fue algo temerario. Para finalizar, no usar un gabinete plástico es fundamental en una fuente de alimentación porque se puede deformar por el calor... 

Saludos.

Edito: Hemos considerado 30 voltios a la entrada porque con 5 amperios de consumo el electrolítico es pequeño para esa corriente y el trafo también sufrirá cierta caida de tensión. Con mayor capacidad de filtrado esto tendría menos efecto. Ten en cuenta que la tensión de entrada sin carga se elevaría a la tensión de pico, es decir: 30 x 1,41 =  42v aprox.


----------



## Miguel0n (Oct 23, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> La potenzia dicipada por lo transistor série es la curriente de Colector (IC) veses la tensión entre Colector y Emisor (VCE). Esa potenzia sera maxima sobre lo transistor cuando la tensión de salida es bien baja y la curriente fornida  es la maxima possible admissible.
> Asi los 120 Wattios que calculaste es la potenzia generada por la fuente y la fornida por lo transformador de fuerça.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Muchas gracias, voy a estudiar todos estos temas





moncada dijo:


> El cálculo es correcto suponiendo que la fuente está ajustada al mínimo voltaje de salida y entrega la máxima corriente aunque no creo que haya equipos que funcionen a menos de un volt y traguen 5A...
> 
> Tal como ha explicado Daniel, la potencia disipada por el transistor es la diferencia entre la tensión de colector (tensión de salida del filtro) y la tensión de salida de la fuente multiplicada por la corriente que está entregando.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, me falta toda la teoría no estudie electrónica, estudie electricidad, pero con lo que me cuentan voy entendiendo un poco como va la cosa.

Lo del calor+plástico ya me di cuenta... pero como todo tarde, no me imaginaba que se iba calentar de esta forma.


----------



## moncada (Oct 24, 2016)

Pues sí compañero. Chamuscando cosas es como mejor se aprende la Ley de Ohm y el Efecto Joule. A mí es el método que mejor me funciona para no repetir un error.

Por cierto, en un comentario anterior dije que el transistor regulador disipaba unos 80w a 12v y 5A y no es correcto. Sería así si tu fuente no estuviese limitada pero como dices que es la corriente máxima que entrega con el potenciómetro al máximo y la salida en corto, la potencia disipada por el 2N3055 en cortocircuito sería de unos 150w.

Dejo un esquema de otra fuente regulable en tensión y corriente de menor potencia basada en el µA723 (L146) donde advierten de no sobrepasar los 40w de disipación en el 2n3055. Esta misma observación la he leído en otros sitios.


----------



## Miguel0n (Oct 25, 2016)

moncada dijo:


> Pues sí compañero. Chamuscando cosas es como mejor se aprende la Ley de Ohm y el Efecto Joule. A mí es el método que mejor me funciona para no repetir un error.
> 
> Por cierto, en un comentario anterior dije que el transistor regulador disipaba unos 80w a 12v y 5A y no es correcto. Sería así si tu fuente no estuviese limitada pero como dices que es la corriente máxima que entrega con el potenciómetro al máximo y la salida en corto, la potencia disipada por el 2N3055 en cortocircuito sería de unos 150w.
> 
> Dejo un esquema de otra fuente regulable en tensión y corriente de menor potencia basada en el µA723 (L146) donde advierten de no sobrepasar los 40w de disipación en el 2n3055. Esta misma observación la he leído en otros sitios.



Muchas gracias Moncada, ahora mismo lo miro.


----------



## epiazzi1960 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hola a todos, quiero comentarles mi experiencia al armar esta fuente, despues de cambiar muchas veces transistores, potes y otros componentes quemados pude resolver los problemas y lo hice de esta manera: los problemas que tienen todos y yo tambien tuve son estos1)el pote P2 de 220 omhs no se consigue hay que poner 1K, 2)el preset R4 de 3K no se consigue hay que usar 5K.3) Q4 y Q5 poner bc547B 4)Q3 y Q2 BD139, Q2 con disipador.5)para Q1 yo usé 2 2n3055 con resistencias de 0.22 en los emisores. Si armamos esto así se queman los transistores el pote etc...Lo que hay que hacer es agregar una resistencia de 82 omhs 1/2watt entre P2 y la salida negativa y cambiar el valor de R5 a 680 ohms.Con estos cambios armando todo bien anda de una, si nos equivocamos en algo se quema todo. Despues de muchas pruebas recomiendo poner 2 resistencias de 0.47 x 10W en paralelo a cambio de una de 0.22 y cambiar el 1n5408 por un 6n10 y sobre todo no tratar de sacarle mas de 4A.


----------



## Miguel0n (Oct 25, 2016)

He estado mirando el esquema de Fogonazo, el de 2 2N3055 y hay cosas que no entiendo:
 -¿De cuantos watios son las resistencias de 100 ohmios y la de 82 ohmios? imagino por lo que   comenta epiazzi1960 que son de 1/2 por lo menos la de 82 ohmios.
-¿Hay que unir en Q4 (BC547B) la base y el emisor?
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2016)

Miguel0n dijo:


> He estado mirando el esquema de Fogonazo, el de 2 2N3055 y hay cosas que no entiendo:
> -¿De cuantos watios son las resistencias de 100 ohmios y la de 82 ohmios? imagino por lo que   comenta epiazzi1960 que son de 1/2 por lo menos la de 82 ohmios.


Pueden ser de 1/2W


> -¿Hay que unir en Q4 (BC547B) la base y el emisor?


Nop, mira en el esquema anterior, no imagino de donde salió ese puente 


> Gracias


De nada


----------



## Miguel0n (Oct 25, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Pueden ser de 1/2W
> 
> Nop, mira en el esquema anterior, no imagino de donde salió ese puente
> 
> De nada



 Quite el puente.


----------



## Miguel0n (Oct 31, 2016)

He montado el circuito de Fogonazo y funciona muy bien. Aunque la carcasa es de plástico y deberé  cambiarla y utilice BC547A, las resistencias de 1 ohmio son de 50 watios, no había otras en la tienda  y el transformador es de 5 Amperios, por lo que intentaré no llegar hasta 5 amperios nunca.  

No me atrevo a ponerla a 4 amperios mucho rato.

Adjunto el pcb por si a alguien puede ser de utilidad.


----------



## DealTech (Dic 7, 2016)

Hola amigos me he construido esta fuente y de verdad que funciona muy bien, es muy útil para el laboratorio que sea cortocircuitable y además su control de corriente, pero he tenido un problema cuando trate de cambiar los instrumentos por digitales tipo panel led, el amperimetro digital funciona excelente, pero el voltímetro al compartir la masa de alimentación con la masa de medición no he sabido como conectarlo ya que lo alimento de una fuente externa de 12 volts, si alguien puede darme una mano lo agradeceria.


----------



## xiseliloy (Ene 30, 2017)

Buenos Dias a todos... llevo un tiempo dandole vueltas a la fuente propuesta. Me dispuse a armarla dos veces sin exito, y tras eso intente la simulacion con proteus donde obtengo el mismo error que en la placa montada. No obtengo tensión a la salida y entre colector emisor de Q1 están circulando 30v. Os adjunto el archivo en proteus, haber si alguien puede ayudarme a detectar porque no regula ni entrega tensión a la salida.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 30, 2017)

Porque no subes fotos de lo que has armado, sin ver imposible ayudarte ya que estaríamos adivinando


----------



## xiseliloy (Ene 30, 2017)

Perdon, crei que era mas facil para poder simularlo enviar el esquematico.

Envio foto. Un saludo.


----------



## epiazzi1960 (Ene 31, 2017)

Fijate la orientacion de C1

*Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos
*
Probá este archivo


----------



## xiseliloy (Ene 31, 2017)

Gracias por la ayuda luego  pruebo tu fuente y reviso mi esquematico y te cuento... de veras que te agradezco la ayuda... un gran saludo.

*Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos*

tu simulacion funciona muy bien... pero en la mia sigo sin detectar el problema. ni dando la vueta a c1 ni nada ... reviso y reviso veo las mismas conexiones en un circuito que en otro. en fin... lo volvere a dejar por un tiempo otra vez... muchas gracias.


----------



## epiazzi1960 (Feb 1, 2017)

Yo noté algunas diferencias en relacion al pote de limitacion de corriente, ahí yo agregué unas resistencias porque el pote pedido no se consigue, igual que el preset de tension.
Espero que puedas hacerlo andar, por mi parte tengo la fuente funcionando bien con este circuito.


----------



## elcar (Feb 27, 2017)

Hola amigos pues a pesar de los muchos problemas que he leido sobre ésta fuente me he decidido a hacerla, una vez todo montado parecía que todo iba bien, regulaba tension desde casi 0 hasta 31 V , el problema vino cuando probe la intensidad con un motorcito de unos 4A , quemé el potenciómetro de tensión y el 2n3055 , a partir de ahí ya todo son problemas, si alguien pudiera ayudarme, tengo todo como el esquema original .

Ya he quemado los transistores de reemplazo y tengo que pedir otros pero antes quisiera mas información, pues al final me he hecho un transformador de 24v 4A y he modificado el esquema al que puso Fogonazo y otra vez funcionó a la primera, regulaba hasta 27 V pero al hacerle corto se me quemaron las resistencias de 47 Ohm, el potenciómetro de 5k y los dos 2n3055, Alguna ayuda por favor? Estoy desesperado.gracias


----------



## epiazzi1960 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hola elcar, si queres resolver tu problema fijate en el mensaje Nro #90. Leélo bien y si no entendés algo preguntame. Saludos.


----------



## mikeekim (Mar 21, 2017)

Ponle esta proteccion, creo que es esta misma la que probe en una fuente 30v 5a y funciona.
Vamos si no me falla la memoria es esta misma.
http://www.help2educate.com/power-supply-protection-short-circuit-protection-circuit/


----------



## elcar (Mar 21, 2017)

Gracias epiazzi1960. 
Si te leei y apunté todo pero entre lo tuyo y lo de fogonazo he mezclado un poco.
Te explico como lo tengo:
1: R4 la puse de 4k7 pero la cambiaré a 2k2 porque no me llega a los 30v. (En el esquema de fogonazo ya la puso él de 2k). 
2:En P2 que es el de la intensidad lo tengo de 1k.
3: Q4 y Q5 sigen siendo los bc167(e mirado las caracterìsticas y son iguales al bc547). En Q3 tengo el bd139 y en Q2 el bd137 con disipador.Y en Q1 le puse dos 2n3055 con las resistencias de 0.22ohm en los emisores.
4:Le puse la resistencia de 82ohm también, y la R5 es de 560ohm. La resistencia R2 es la de 0.22 10w vitrificada.
5:Y por último le puse dos diodos 1n5408 en paralelo. 
Y con todo esto la tuve andando un rato con la regulación de voltaje para arriba y para abajo hasta la prueba de cortocircuitar para ver el amperaje y entonces se me quemaron las dos resistencias de 47 ohm y seguidamente el potenciómetro de 5k y los dos 2n3055.
Otra cosa que tengo es un voltiamperimetro digital(que supongo que esta bien conectado), el condensador de entrada es de 3.300uf 63v y el trafo de 9v es de chasis abierto con 300ma. gracias por contestar.



Gracias por contestar mikeekim pero esperaba solucionarlo sin esa protección. Te lo agradezco pero soy nuevo en electrónica y eso me supondría aun mas complicación. Gracias


----------



## elcar (Mar 22, 2017)

Hola de nuevo amigos, pues ya he cambiado los bc167 por los bc547b y la R5 por la de 680ohm. El resto esta como he escrito mas arriba. He comprobado de nuevo las conexiones y todo parece estar bien.

He medido los trafos y el principal me da 32.85v dc y el de 9v me da unos 11.39 ac. Supongo que no tiene importancia. Referente al voltiamperimetro lo alimento con 12v de un trafo aparte y para las conexiones de medición de voltaje (cable rojo) va a la salida positiva de la fuente.

Para la medición de amperaje (cable negro y amarillo) van en serie, negro a la salida negativa de la fuente y el amarilo a la bornera de conexión.
Cuento todo para descartar posibles errores pues solo me quedan un par de 2n3055.

Espero impaciente alguna ayuda pues estoy al borde de un ataque de nervios...jeje

Gracias


----------



## HAWKEYE7 (Mar 26, 2017)

elcar,  por lo que he averiguado sobre el circuito de esta fuente, el transformador de 9V se usa como referencia para el voltaje final de salida, motivo por el cual, es importante que muestre un valor de 9V Corriente Alterna, medidos estando conectado a la alimentación (110V o 220V según el caso) y sin carga en el secundario. Como máxima tolerancia recomiendan 10V AC. Yo planeo ensamblar esta fuente en la semana entrante, espero tener suerte.


----------



## elcar (Mar 31, 2017)

Hola Hakeye7. 
Al final he conseguido ponerla a andar pero me ha costado dios y ayuda.
He contado con la ayuda de una persona que desde su casa me iba diciendo los pasos a seguir.
Y al final si me sirvió el transformador ese, aunque me recomendó uno que llevan los microondas soldados en la placa. Que debe ser de ese valor. Yo la verdad que llevo desmontado unos pocos y no me suena verlo.
Pues suerte hawkeye7 y un saludo


----------



## HAWKEYE7 (Abr 27, 2017)

Hola a todos, quisiera aclarar ante todo, que solo soy un aficionado a la electrónica, por lo que mis opiniones no deben ser tomadas como verdades absolutas. Dicho esto, me aventuro a comentar mis conclusiones al montar esta fuente, con el único objetivo de ayudar un poco a quien, sin muchos conocimientos, lo intente igualmente. Espero llamar la atención de los verdaderos expertos del foro, para que corrigiendo mis fallos, nos permitan a todos aprender un poco más.

Comienzo por hacer el justo reconocimiento al señor “Terrazocultor”, quien  en su blog y canal de youtube compartió amablemente, éste útil circuito copiándolo de una Fuente que se vendía hace algunos años. Solo que al pasar el circuito al papel, lo hizo de una forma no muy ordenada, con vueltas y revueltas, y un salto que dificultaba su comprensión y que de seguro fue la causa de errores para muchos al realizar su montaje. Por esto quisiera aportar una nueva versión del circuito, que permite una fácil comprensión de su funcionamiento (al menos para mí, de sus rasgos principales). Está basado principalmente en un esquema obtenido en este enlace:






Al cual le realicé algunas mejoras (creo).

Continuando con el tema, quisiera expresar mis conclusiones (erradas o no).

Sobre el transformador principal, que es de 24V AC – 4A,   se podría remplazar por uno de 18V AC – 5A  si es que no son estrictamente  necesarios los 30V Máximos de la Fuente. Lo anterior para reducir el calentamiento en Q1, ya que el voltaje que no se entregue en la salida, cae principalmente en Q1 y éste valor multiplicado por la Intensidad da los Vatios en dicho transistor.   Con este reemplazo obtendríamos así unos 4A hasta los 14V  y un voltaje máximo de 20V a unos 0.4 A. Esto porque en mi fuente he observado que a mayor suministro de Amperios, el límite del voltaje desciende.

En cuanto a la función del transformador auxiliar de 9V AC, por el diagrama podemos ver que gracias a D6, C1, R1 y D7 conforma una fuente estable de 8,2V que se adosa por su parte positiva a la salida negativa de la fuente en el terminal derecho de R2, y por su parte negativa conecta con R3, R4 y P1. Esto permite que la base de Q5 sea lo suficientemente negativa para que la salida muestre un Voltaje tan alto como lo hayamos seleccionado en P1. En otras palabras si la salida muestra por ejemplo 10V  entre las salidas  Positiva y Negativa de la Fuente, el extremo inferior de R3 estará  8,2V más bajo que dicha salida negativa; por lo que el conjunto R3, R4 y P1 se encontraran entre dos puntos con una caída de 18,2V. Estos 8,2V extras hacia abajo dan un holgado margen a la base de Q5 para mantener cerrado el paso Colector – Emisor  y permitir un voltaje a voluntad, por medio de  P1, en la salida de la Fuente.

Gracias al esquema es fácil ver cómo Q3 ataca la base de Q2 que a su vez ataca la base de Q1, multiplicando y multiplicando la pequeña corriente inicial permitida por R11 a la base de Q3 hasta terminar en una gran corriente desde el Emisor de Q1 hacia la salida de la Fuente. También nos es fácil ver como Q4 y Q5 no son otra cosa que caminos alternos para dicha corriente pequeña de R11, que la alejan de la base de Q3 evitando el efecto Darlington descrito al comienzo, manteniendo así a Q1 como un switch abierto y por lo tanto a la Fuente sin salida.
Es decir que cualquiera de los dos transistores Q4 o Q5 que entre en conducción, causan la desactivación de Q1; y que gracias al ajuste en P2 y P1 respectivamente, elegimos el nivel en el que dichos transistores conducen, eligiendo de paso la Intensidad y Voltaje (de nuevo, respectivamente) de salida.

Es fácil ver como en la medida en que ajustemos P1 lejos de su terminal superior, estamos poniendo una mayor resistencia entre la salida de la Fuente y la base de Q5; por lo que se necesitará  un voltaje mayor en la salida de la Fuente para  que la base de Q5 active la base Colector Emisor. Por el contrario si P1 se ajusta en el extremo superior, la salida de la fuente no superará los 0,6V, que es lo que se necesita para activar Q5; ya que su base estaría conectada directamente a la salida de la Fuente.  Todo lo anterior nos muestra porqué Q5 es el encargado de regular el Voltaje de salida.

Ahora bien, vemos como la base de Q4 está conectada aun divisor de voltaje conformado por R5 y P2, el cual se encuentra entre dos nodos: el Izquierdo, que no es otro que el negativo del puente de diodos, y el nodo derecho al final del conjunto D1 y R2.
Sabemos que una resistencia experimentara una caída de voltaje a través de sus terminales, directamente proporcional a la intensidad que la atraviese, es decir a más Amperios, mayor diferencia de potencial entre sus extremos. Por otra parte entiendo que incluso los diodos aumentan su caída de voltaje entre sus extremos, en función de la Intensidad de corriente que los atraviesa; que esos 0,6 V en los diodos de silicio no son fijos, sino que aumentan con el incremento de la Intensidad.

Por consiguiente, tanto D1 como R2, crean una caída de voltaje (con su positivo en el terminal derecho de R2) para el divisor de voltaje R5 -- P2.  Así cuanto más a la derecha esté ajustado P2 se necesitará menos Intensidad a través de D1 – R2 para activar Q4 a través de su base (bloqueando Q1). Por el contrario  si P2 se ajusta a su extremo Izquierdo se permitirá una mayor Intensidad de la Fuente antes de que se active Q4.  Vemos la función de R5 que es la de mantener  el extremo izquierdo de P2 lo suficiente mente cerca del lado positivo del conjunto D1 – R2, como para que una corriente de salida de 4A (Intensidad máxima de la Fuente) active a Q4 a través de su base y eviten la posibilidad de daños por salida excesiva de Intensidad.

Luego por todo lo anteriormente dicho vemos porqué Q4 regula la Intensidad de salida. Para finalizar:

La función de R8, R9 y R10 no me es muy clara, la verdad. Pareciera que al conectar la Base con el Emisor de su respectivo Transistor, evitaran que este entre en saturación y se mantenga mejor en su zona activa, respondiendo a los ajustes de los potenciómetros. Ojalá los expertos nos dieran luces al respecto.
De cualquier forma, sus valores no me parecen críticos; más aún, ya que en mi caso el transformador principal usado no era de 24V AC sino menor, decidí aumentar el valor de cada una, además reduje el valor de R11; todo para aumentar el flujo de corriente a través de Q3 – Q2 – Q1.

Si deciden usar doble Q1 entonces R10 deberán ser de 100 Ohmios pues habrá 2 en paralelo.
R6 solo las usaremos si optamos por doble Q1 y serán de 0,22 Ohmios 5Vatios.
Sería bueno deja R2 de 0,3 Ohmios como mínimo para garantizar suficiente voltaje para activar Q4.

D8 es opcional tanto para Q1 sencillo o Doble, su función es proteger Q1 de corrientes inversas generadas por cargas inductivas: relés, motores y bobinas en general.

El valor de R4 no me parece tan crítico; lo importante es que al hacer el ajuste inicial de voltaje (que es lo primero que debemos hacer  y con la salida de la Fuente sin carga alguna y con P2 a casi mínimo, ver gráfico naranja en el esquema) la graduemos de tal forma que obtengamos el voltaje esperado, es decir de acuerdo al transformador principal usado.

El valor de P2 puede ser 1k sin problemas (con R2 0,3 Ohmios), y R5 puede ser calculada por ensayo error. Se recomienda ser cuidadosos al ajustar los potenciómetros en la etapa de configuración de la Fuente, guíense por las indicaciones naranjas en el esquema, no ajustar P2 a máximo si R5 tiene un valor muy bajo, si antes de llegar P2 a tope máximo ya tenemos 4A a la salida de la Fuente, entonces aumentar el valor de R5 y probar hasta que el Máximo en realidad sean los 4A; la anterior prueba se realiza con la fuente en corto y comenzando con P2 en mínimo, P1 debe estar en un ajuste bajo aunque el voltaje de salida sea prácticamente 0V por estar en corto la salida de la Fuente.

No olvidar los disipadores grandes para Q1 y uno mediano para Q2.
Los diodos D1, D2 – D5, y D8 preferiblemente de 10 A; estos son los que yo he usado y con 3 A ya empiezan a calentar, luego si los usan de menos capacidad estarán generando calor continuamente. D6 con una capacidad de 1 Amperio estaría más que bien.

Se ha recomendado por algunos foristas, utilizar un cableado adecuado para la parte Positiva de la Fuente que maneja la entrega de Intensidad desde el puente de diodos hasta la salida, pasando por Q1, etc. pero se les olvida recomendar el mismo cableado adecuado para la parte Negativa, pasando por R2 y D1; pues la misma intensidad recorre ambos trayectos, que por algo hablamos de "circuito" eléctrico.  El Zener D7 puede ser de ½  Vatio. El amperímetro va en serie con la salida positiva de la Fuente.  El voltímetro va en paralelo con las salidas de la Fuente.

Los valores de los componentes en general ya se han publicado en esquemas anteriores, si usted ha comprendido en términos generales el funcionamiento de ésta Fuente, podrá variar los componentes necesarios de acuerdo a sus necesidades.

Es fácil conseguir los siguientes transistores:
Q1: 2n3055       
Q2 y Q3: 2SD401 que soporta 2 A
Q4 y Q5: 2N3904


----------



## JGMXX (Ene 25, 2018)

Hola que tal este es mi primer mensaje en el foro, hasta el momento solo me limite a leer. Decidí hace dos semanas en montar esta misma fuente ya que parecía bastante sencilla. Conseguí la mayoría de los componentes, a excepción de dos potenciómetros y algunas resistencias. Decidí además que con un máximo de 2A de corriente era más que suficiente.

Lo primero que hice fue armar todo en Proteus y después de varios intentos logre que funcionara perfectamente. Así que monte todo en la protoboard en el cual funciono todo bien, luego di un paso más y arme el circuito en un PCB junto con su caja y demás. Quedo todo terminado. Realice nuevamente las pruebas de tensión y corriente y parecía que todo estaba bien. El problema: cuando decido cortocircuitar la fuente y dejarla en el máximo de corriente (2,3 A) a los minutos (o minuto) arde R10. Me desilusione bastante ya que había trabajado mucho en la fuente.

Revise completamente el esquema junto con el PCB, más de una vez, pero nada. No encuentro el problema. Yo creo que tal vez sea un error de conexión, pero por lo visto no es eso. Lo que si se es que leyendo comentarios este problema es muy común y que son muchos a los que les paso lo mismo que a mi. ¿Puede que el esquema que publico terrazocultor este mal..? lo dudo. 

Adjunto algunas imágenes de como quedo “terminada” la fuente y del circuito mismo junto con el archivo en Proteus. Las resistencias que tienen valores extraños es porque utilizo resistencias que tenía a mano en paralelo o serie para acercarme a los valores que recomiendan.

Saludos, y gracias de antemano.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 25, 2018)

Que intentabas hacer, probar la protección?, es raro que se rompa R10 el transistor de potencia esta en buen estado? lo pusiste en un disipador adecuado?


----------



## JGMXX (Ene 25, 2018)

Recién acabo de volver a revisar las conexiones y esta todo bien conectado. Si, el transistor era nuevo y estaba en su disipador junto con un ventilador. Ahora si es raro que suceda tal cosa, pero a muchos les ha pasado lo mismo. 
Pienso que si R10 se ha quemado de tal manera se debe a que Q1 no esta bien conectado. Lo acabo de revisar, junto con el patillaje y demas, esta todo donde debe estar. 
Al quemarse R10 tambien se ha quemado el potenciometro de tension P1 y probablemente Q1.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 26, 2018)

Fijate en Q2 también puede estar dañado. 
El transformador de que voltaje y que amperaje es?


----------



## HAWKEYE7 (Ene 26, 2018)

Hola a todos, con el fin de intentar ayudar a JGMXX quisiera hacerle notar que si el problema surge al cortocircuitar la fuente, entonces el problema debe estar en que Q4 no llega a activarse aun cuando la fuente está entregando una alta corriente, y esto ocurre o bien porque la salida negativa de la fuente no está tomada del lugar correcto (por la imagen del pcb no es este el caso) o si no porque la serie D1-R2 no llega a causar una caída de voltaje cercano a 0,7V necesaria para activar Q4.
En el pcb aparece R2 conformada por un grupo de 4 resistencias conectadas en serie y paralelo, sería bueno confirmar si dicha configuración efectivamente equivale a una resistencia de 0,44 Ohmios.
La función de Q4 como derivador a Tierra de la corriente que pasa por R1 y que normalmente (cuando Q4 no conduce) activa Q3, que activa Q2, que a su vez activa Q1; la podemos ver claramente en el siguiente esquema que es equivalente al realizado por terrazocultor, solo que este es más intuitivo. Los valores y nombres de componentes varían pero es útil para comprender el funcionamiento del circuito, un saludo.


----------



## DealTech (Ene 26, 2018)

JGMXX dijo:


> Las resistencias que tienen valores extraños es porque utilizo resistencias que tenía a mano en paralelo o serie para acercarme a los valores que recomiendan.



Saludos, me parece que debes usar las resistencias ya comprobadas, solo por ahorrarse unos centavos no vale la pena desperdiciar el tiempo, yo solo le puse una resistencia de 330 en paralelo a un potenciometro 1K para el control de corriente, cambie el diodo D1 por un 6A10 y listo funciona de 10.


----------



## JGMXX (Ene 26, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Fijate en Q2 también puede estar dañado.
> El transformador de que voltaje y que amperaje es?


Hola, todos los transistores eran nuevos. El trafo es de 24V/5A. Gracias por responder.



HAWKEYE7 dijo:


> Hola a todos, con el fin de intentar ayudar a JGMXX quisiera hacerle notar que si el problema surge al cortocircuitar la fuente, entonces el problema debe estar en que Q4 no llega a activarse aun cuando la fuente está entregando una alta corriente, y esto ocurre o bien porque la salida negativa de la fuente no está tomada del lugar correcto (por la imagen del pcb no es este el caso) o si no porque la serie D1-R2 no llega a causar una caída de voltaje cercano a 0,7V necesaria para activar Q4.
> En el pcb aparece R2 conformada por un grupo de 4 resistencias conectadas en serie y paralelo, sería bueno confirmar si dicha configuración efectivamente equivale a una resistencia de 0,44 Ohmios.
> La función de Q4 como derivador a Tierra de la corriente que pasa por R1 y que normalmente (cuando Q4 no conduce) activa Q3, que activa Q2, que a su vez activa Q1; la podemos ver claramente en el siguiente esquema que es equivalente al realizado por terrazocultor, solo que este es más intuitivo. Los valores y nombres de componentes varían pero es útil para comprender el funcionamiento del circuito, un saludo.



Hola gracias por responder. El grupo de 4 resistencias que se ven en el PCB daban un equivalente de 0.22 Ohm lo cual limitaba la corriente a 4A. Yo quite dos de esas resistencias para obtener un valor de 0.44 Ohm y asi el limite de corriente fuera de la mitad.

Aclaro esto. La resistencia R6 en el esquema original de terrazocultor no aparece. Yo agregue dicha resistencia y cambie ademas el valor original de R5. Todo esto para poder utilizar un potenciometro de 500 Ohm.


----------



## HAWKEYE7 (Ene 26, 2018)

No se JGMXX, todo parece correcto, incluso con tus modificaciones. Solo quedaría intentar ponerla a andar nuevamente SIN CORTOCIRCUITARLA	y a un Voltaje de salida fijo, irle colocando una carga variable para ir incrementando la corriente (hasta un máximo de algo más de 2A) e ir haciendo mediciones  en la zona de base de Q4 y comprobar si ocurre en algún momento la activación (caída de voltaje cercano a 0,2V entre Emisor y Colector) de dicho transistor.
Para comprobar la parte de potencia del circuito (Q3, Q2 y Q1), estando la salida de la fuente en un valor de voltaje Medio-Alto (y P2 en una posición media para que no estorbe) , conectar momentáneamente la base de Q3 a la Tierra (--) del puente rectificador, debería caerse el voltaje a su valor mínimo.


----------



## Fotorista (Ene 26, 2018)

Buenas tardes amigos yo monté la fuente con el esquema reformado de Fogonazo y en principio fué bien con los siguientes datos:
-Le puse un tercer Q1, por tanto quedo un grupo de 3 x 2N3055
-Al ponerle un tercer 2N3055 Q2 se ponía al rojo vivo, viendo que podia ser compatible lo sustituyo el BD139 por un 2N3055 dando los siguiente  resultados:
Con una carga de 4,5 Amperios  y 12 Voltios de tensión y durante una hora y media  (no recuerdo que tension máxima me dió) arrojó estos datos:
-  El disipador de 3 x 2N3055: 42 grados Celsius  , (con un buen ventilador de turbina reciclado de una CPU DELL, sin el ventilador se dispara por encima de 100 grados).
-  El driver sustituido 2N3055: 38 grados Celsius (sin disipador).
-  Las resistencias  de salida (NEGATIVO) 2 X 1 Ohm. 20 W (no las he podido conseguir de 25 W): 74 grados Celsius.
-  Las resistencias  de salida (POSITIVO) 0.22 Ohm. 27 W: 40 grados Celsius.
Todo estos valores a una temperatura ambiente de unos 20 grado.
Los datos entiendo que son razonables, lo del tercer Q1 lo coloque para bajar la temperatura de los dos originales, logré bajar la temperatura unos 20 grados. 
Posteriormente le puse un buen disipador al Q2 (2N3055) y bajó la temperatura mucho, al tacto no quemaba.
De momento os dejo este toston.
Saludos

Buenas tardes otra vez. 
Despues de toda la prueba anterior la cabr..... la pongo en marcha dias despues y la tension se va a 42 Voltios sin carga y no hay manera de regularla ni con P1, R4 ni P2.  Q5 y Q3 se ponen al rojo vivo y P1 se queman los que le ponga.
Le desconecté las Bases de los Q1 del Emisor de Q2 y lo mismo, incluso volvi al original de Fogonazo con 2 x 2N3055 y el driver Q2 BD139 y no hay manera.
El transformador de 9 Volios es de 9 Voltios pero da 10,8 Voltios, no se si eso tendrá algo que ver.
Por supuesto en todas las pruebas comprobando los transistores y sustituyendo el unico que se destruye el Q5 BC546.
Estoy ya aburrido no se que hacer, a ver si me podeis ayudar.
Saludos.



quiero poner los textos en dos post y se queda todo en uno, alguien me puede decir porque?


----------



## pandacba (Ene 26, 2018)

Cuando se habla de una fuente de laboratorio deberia tener un transformador que tenga devanado con derivación, la derivación se utiliza cuando se trabajan con tensions bajas, como las de 12V ya que a esas tensione y con una corriente importante se tortura inutilmente los transistores desperdiciando una gran cantidad de energía en forma de calor. 
ya que a 12 y 4.5A el transistor debe disipar 90W, eso es ponerlo al limite de la destrucción inúltimante, en cambio con la mitad la cosa seria 13.5W Con lo cual la cosa cambia bastante.


----------



## JGMXX (Ene 26, 2018)

HAWKEYE7 dijo:


> No se JGMXX, todo parece correcto, incluso con tus modificaciones. Solo quedaría intentar ponerla a andar nuevamente SIN CORTOCIRCUITARLA	y a un Voltaje de salida fijo, irle colocando una carga variable para ir incrementando la corriente (hasta un máximo de algo más de 2A) e ir haciendo mediciones  en la zona de base de Q4 y comprobar si ocurre en algún momento la activación (caída de voltaje cercano a 0,2V entre Emisor y Colector) de dicho transistor.
> Para comprobar la parte de potencia del circuito (Q3, Q2 y Q1), estando la salida de la fuente en un valor de voltaje Medio-Alto (y P2 en una posición media para que no estorbe) , conectar momentáneamente la base de Q3 a la Tierra (--) del puente rectificador, debería caerse el voltaje a su valor mínimo.



Bueno, volveré a montar todo con los componentes nuevos que se han roto y haré las mediciones en los transistores. De todas formas espero encontrar alguna solución, lo ideal es que al cortocircuitar la fuente nada se rompa. Cualquier sugerencia nueva que tengas me dices. Saludos.


----------



## Fotorista (Ene 26, 2018)

Buenas tardes pandacba, gracias por tu inmediatez en la respuesta.
La prueba la hice con una lampara dicroica de 12 Voltios a 50 Watrios para conseguir la carga de 4 Amperios.
Evidentemente lo que busco es conseguir una fuente de laboratorio variable en tesion y corriente.
Tengo un video de 5 minutos donde se ve la prueba, pero creo que es muy pesdo para colocarlo en el hilo.
Saludos


----------



## HAWKEYE7 (Ene 26, 2018)

Fotorista dice:
"Le desconecté las Bases de los Q1 del Emisor de Q2 y lo mismo,"

Fotorista, si al desconectar las bases de los Q1 sigue habiendo salida, entonces mínimo uno de estos transistores está  en corto interno. Además lo anterior explicaría totalmente el daño de P1, Q5 etc. 

Es bueno considerar lo dicho por Pandacba sobre no usar tan al límite los 2N3055, sobre todo si son componentes Chinos de mediana calidad, como son los disponibles acá en Colombia.


----------



## Fotorista (Ene 26, 2018)

HAWKEYE7 dijo:


> Fotorista dice:
> "Le desconecté las Bases de los Q1 del Emisor de Q2 y lo mismo,"
> 
> Fotorista, si al desconectar las bases de los Q1 sigue habiendo salida, entonces mínimo uno de estos transistores está  en corto interno. Además lo anterior explicaría totalmente el daño de P1, Q5 etc.
> ...



Buenas noches HAWKEYE7, gracias en primer lugar, entiendo que te refieres a los Q1, no?. Cierto es que en ningun momento he pensado que éstos se hubieran destruido, los voy a comprobar.
Por otra parte en las caracteristicas de estos transistores se especifica que aguantan hasta 120 grados, estoy mal informado?

Saludos


----------



## HAWKEYE7 (Ene 26, 2018)

Hola Fotorista, hasta donde entiendo la potencia que aparece en los datasheet es válida solo en ciertas condiciones (temperatura ambiente 25 °C +-); al acercarse a su temperatura límite se reduce su capacidad  para disipar potencia.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 26, 2018)

Otra sugerencia, obvio depende de la posibilidades de C/U, es utilizar transistores darlington de potencia, des un un TIP142, MJ11032 este último si bien es caro maneja 300W, 120V y 50A.
Hay muchos otros que se pueden adaptar


----------



## Fotorista (Ene 26, 2018)

Buenas noches otra vez compañero HAWKEYE7, uno de los dos Q1 está malo, tienes razon, no se me habia ocurrido que este transistor estuviera malo por lo duros que son. 
Despues cuando venga de recoger a mi mujer del trabajo y cene lo monto y te digo.

Saludos

Pero segun los datos que he dado el el post anterior son temperaturas razonables o son altas en los transistores Q1 pandacba?

Me tengo que marchar luego seguiré.

Gracias a todos.

*Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos.*​
Buenas noches a todos no hay manera de que funcione la dichosa fuente, he cambiado los transistores y el 2N3055 que estaba en corto y no para de quemar el potenciometro P1 y las resistencias R10. He vuelto a desmontar los transistores Q1 y estan bien.

No me gustaria dejar esto en un rincon, pero la verdad es que me está aburriendo son las 02:00 AM en España y ya me acuesto con el rabo entre las patas como decimos por aqui.

Buenas noches


Saludos


----------



## HAWKEYE7 (Ene 28, 2018)

El atractivo de esta fuente es el poder regular no solo el voltaje sino también la corriente con tan pocos componentes; pero esto a costa de una fragilidad tal que si un componente no cumple su función causa la destrucción de buena parte de la misma. Es el caso de Q5 que al activarse no solo regula el voltaje sino que se protege a sí mismo, y que de no poder realizar su tarea (por la razón que sea) paga con su alma llevándose de paso a P1.
Lo anterior no sucedería de no ser porque el elemento de control principal Q5 actúa por inhibición, es decir  bloqueando gradualmente el Darlington Q3- Q2-Q1, para obtener los diferentes niveles de voltaje de salida y que al presentar dicho control algún fallo, ocasiona que la salida de la fuente se desboque destruyendo varios componentes y haciendo imposible el realizar ajustes sobre la marcha; es decir que el circuito exige que todo esté muy bien montado antes de energizar y operar controles o vendrá el desastre.
No obstante el circuito es relativamente sencillo y una vez comprendido se puede realizar ajustes progresivos siempre que se tomen las medidas preventivas y evitando hacer pruebas extremas como cortocircuitar la fuente antes de comprobar gradualmente que el control de corriente opera.
Si bien dado que se usan solo componentes discretos por lo que  su precisión y estabilidad está influenciada por la alteración térmica en los transistores, es un buen proyecto para aprender y que al final será de gran utilidad; como tal, pienso, deberían tomarlo quienes han tenido problemas en su montaje.

Fotorista, a veces los transistores al medirlos con el multímetro dan valores correctos pero al energizarlos a mayor voltaje (los multímetros hacen mediciones con los valores de voltaje de sus pilas de alimentación) fallan. Lo mejor sería implementar un sencillo circuito temporal y con algunas resistencias de valor progresivo energizar las bases de los Q1s y constatar su amplificación.
Quisiera insistir en que siguiendo el esquema que adjunté: entrada #124, es más fácil comprender el funcionamiento del circuito y a sí mismo idear pruebas seguras para ir progresando en su montaje final.


----------



## Fotorista (Ene 28, 2018)

HAWKEYE7 dijo:


> El atractivo de esta fuente es el poder regular no solo el voltaje sino también la corriente con tan pocos componentes; pero esto a costa de una fragilidad tal que si un componente no cumple su función causa la destrucción de buena parte de la misma.



Buenas noches amigo HAWKEYE7, gracias por atender a mi desesperación.
Como he comentado en post anteriores no gano para potenciómetros con el P1 quemándose he repasado el montaje varias veces y de hecho llegó a funcionar como expliqué en un post anterior con 4,5 Amperios a 12 Voltios he incluso bajando la tensión con P1, nunca logré subir de 13,5 Voltios, con esta carga lo cual debo de entender que la parte de control de la intensidad del circuito lo impidió ya que al subir la tensión subía la intensidad.
Referente a esto que me comentas:
“Fotorista, a veces los transistores al medirlos con el multímetro dan valores correctos pero al energizarlos a mayor voltaje (los multímetros hacen mediciones con los valores de voltaje de sus pilas de alimentación) fallan. Lo mejor sería implementar un sencillo circuito temporal y con algunas resistencias de valor progresivo energizar las bases de los Q1s y constatar su amplificación.”
No sabia que esto pudiera suceder en electrónica, esto si que lo llevo yo a la practica con las pruebas en las instalaciones eléctricas. 
Podrías realizar un esquemita sobre: “. Lo mejor sería implementar un sencillo circuito temporal y con algunas resistencias de valor progresivo energizar las bases de los Q1s y constatar su amplificación.” Me parece muy interesante para comprobar los transistores.

Tengo que decir que mi oficio es electricista y que la electrónica es un Jovi. Mis conocimientos de la misma son tan limitados que solo llegan a interpretar un esquema y en cierta medida el funcionamiento de un transistor y poco mas.
En cuanto al esquema que adjuntaste en el post 124 es cierto que se ve muy claro todo y de hecho lo copié y lo tengo en la documentación del proyecto.
Cuando llegue a solucionar el problema de la quemason de los potenciómetros plantearé las dudas por la que comencé en este hilo.

Saludos cordiales amigos.


----------



## HAWKEYE7 (Ene 28, 2018)

Buenas noches Fotorista.
Si desea aburrirse un buen rato podrías leer las entradas #111-112-113 y 114; tal vez encuentres algo útil allí. 

Por lo pronto dejo el esquema del probador básico para los 2N3055.
Como alimentación del mismo  se podría utilizar los 12V de una fuente de PC y como Carga (load) una lámpara de vehículo de 50 ó 55 Watios.
La idea es ir colocando resistencias de varios valores en la posición R (entre los puntos A y B), digamos desde 1K hasta 220 Ohm y constatar la mayor brillantes de la lámpara cuanto más bajo es el valor de R. Hacer pruebas rápidas pues todos los componentes (a excepción de la resistencia 10K) tenderán a calentarse; los valores bajos de R mejor de 1Watio mínimo.
Si desconectamos a R, la salida del transistor será 0V; en otras palabras, los 12V caerán entre los puntos A y C y la lámpara no lucirá. La función de la resistencia 10K es garantizar la desactivación del transistor cuando no haya una R conectada. 
La suma de la caída de voltaje entre los puntos A y C más la caída entre C y Tierra, siempre serán los 12V de alimentación. 

En cuanto a tu fuente sería bueno saber que Transformador usas: que voltaje AC y que Amperaje.
Que puente rectificador y capacitor; cuales Q2-Q3-Q4 y Q5.


----------



## Fotorista (Ene 29, 2018)

Buenos días, desde mi puesto de trabajo en el rato del desayuno.

Datos del secundario del transformador:

-30 Voltios
-10 Amperios
Por lo tanto unos magníficos 300 Watts, éste transformador lo calculé y lo monté hace más de 25 años, tiene solera.
En cuanto al puente rectificador  no estoy seguro por qué es reciclado pero calculo que andará por unos 15 Amperios o tal vez más, lo cierto es que con la prueba de los 4,5 Amperios se calentaba en cantidad.
El resto de los datos que me pides son como vienen en el esquema rectificado por Fogonazo a excepción de Q4 y Q5 que son BC 546.

Tengo gran interés en realizar las pruebas con el esquemita que me has mandado pero ya ha empezado la semana y tengo que buscar el rato para poderlo hacer.

Un Saludo.


Buenas noches al hilo.

Amigo HAWKEYE7, he hecho la prueba con el esquemita que me has puesto en este mismo post  y la verdad es que estoy aprendiendo cosas nuevas para mi y se prueba perfectamente.

Gracias amigo supongo que esto para ti será incluso aburrido, gracias nuevamente.

Un saludo


----------



## Fotorista (Feb 18, 2018)

Buenas tardes nuevamente amigos.
En estas dos semanas me he subido al taller a ratos. 
Por fin he conseguido nuevamente aquellos 12 Voltios despues desconectar el extremo de P1 a la salida POSITIVA de la fuente sin carga alguna.
Despues de conectarle una carga de 4 Amperios la tension baja a 8,4 Voltios, regulando la tension con o sin carga perfectamente dentro de las tensiones descritas.
En el caso de la regulacion de la corriente, evidentemente con carga, regula perfectamente.
Nunca he llegado a conseguir los 30 Voltios (os recuerdo que el transfomador que tengo da 30 Voltios y 10 Amperios en alterna, claro).
He comprobado no se cuantas veces el circuito y los componentes y no estoy dispuesto a tirar la toalla por la simpleza del circuito, aun con mi pocos concimientos.
Saludos amigos





HAWKEYE7 dijo:


> Buenas noches Fotorista.
> Si desea aburrirse un buen rato podrías leer las entradas #111-112-113 y 114; tal vez encuentres algo útil allí.
> 
> Por lo pronto dejo el esquema del probador básico para los 2N3055.
> ...



Buenas noche amigo HAWKEYE7.

Como indicas en el principio de esta cita, "Si desea aburrirse un buen rato podrías leer las entradas #111-112-113 y 114; tal vez encuentres algo útil allí", me leí todo he incluso lo imprimí para entenderlo mejor tomando notas y aun así me pierdo por mis consabidas limitaciones de electrónica.

Saludos





HAWKEYE7 dijo:


> No se JGMXX, todo parece correcto, incluso con tus modificaciones. Solo quedaría intentar ponerla a andar nuevamente SIN CORTOCIRCUITARLA	y a un Voltaje de salida fijo, irle colocando una carga variable para ir incrementando la corriente (hasta un máximo de algo más de 2A) e ir haciendo mediciones  en la zona de base de Q4 y comprobar si ocurre en algún momento la activación (caída de voltaje cercano a 0,2V entre Emisor y Colector) de dicho transistor.
> Para comprobar la parte de potencia del circuito (Q3, Q2 y Q1), estando la salida de la fuente en un valor de voltaje Medio-Alto (y P2 en una posición media para que no estorbe) , conectar momentáneamente la base de Q3 a la Tierra (--) del puente rectificador, debería caerse el voltaje a su valor mínimo.



La maniobra: "Para comprobar la parte de potencia del circuito (Q3, Q2 y Q1), estando la salida de la fuente en un valor de voltaje Medio-Alto (y P2 en una posición media para que no estorbe) , conectar momentáneamente la base de Q3 a la Tierra (--) del puente rectificador, debería caerse el voltaje a su valor mínimo." 

Efectivamente se viene a cero la tension e intensidad.

Recordemos que tenemos desconectado el extremo de P1 a la salida POSITIVA de la fuente sin carga alguna.

No se que puede pasar, os ruego que me deis alguna ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## JGMXX (Feb 21, 2018)

JGMXX dijo:


> Hola que tal este es mi primer mensaje en el foro, hasta el momento solo me limite a leer. Decidí hace dos semanas en montar esta misma fuente ya que parecía bastante sencilla. Conseguí la mayoría de los componentes, a excepción de dos potenciómetros y algunas resistencias. Decidí además que con un máximo de 2A de corriente era más que suficiente.
> 
> Lo primero que hice fue armar todo en Proteus y después de varios intentos logre que funcionara perfectamente. Así que monte todo en la protoboard en el cual funciono todo bien, luego di un paso más y arme el circuito en un PCB junto con su caja y demás. Quedo todo terminado. Realice nuevamente las pruebas de tensión y corriente y parecía que todo estaba bien. El problema: cuando decido cortocircuitar la fuente y dejarla en el máximo de corriente (2,3 A) a los minutos (o minuto) arde R10. Me desilusione bastante ya que había trabajado mucho en la fuente.
> 
> ...



Hola que tal, comento como solucione este problema. Revise el circuito y el PCB varias veces y todo estaba correcto por lo que concluí que tal problema se podía deber a que alguno de los transistores estaba fallado o se habría quemado en alguna momento del montaje y prueba (principalmente el 2n3055 ya que la resistencia R10 se encuentra entre la base y emisor del mismo). Entonces decidí en reemplazar TODOS los transistores (ya que reemplazar el 2n3055 solamente y reemplazar todos es practicamente lo mismo en precio) junto con R10 (le agregue una de mayor potencia 1W). Hace unas dos semanas que tengo la fuente funcionando y todo pinta bien. Repetí la experiencia anterior y todo ok. Gracias por la ayuda y consejos.


----------



## Fotorista (Feb 22, 2018)

JGMXX dijo:


> Hola que tal, comento como solucione este problema. Revise el circuito y el PCB varias veces y todo estaba correcto por lo que concluí que tal problema se podía deber a que alguno de los transistores estaba fallado o se habría quemado en alguna momento del montaje y prueba (principalmente el 2n3055 ya que la resistencia R10 se encuentra entre la base y emisor del mismo). Entonces decidí en reemplazar TODOS los transistores (ya que reemplazar el 2n3055 solamente y reemplazar todos es practicamente lo mismo en precio) junto con R10 (le agregue una de mayor potencia 1W). Hace unas dos semanas que tengo la fuente funcionando y todo pinta bien. Repetí la experiencia anterior y todo ok. Gracias por la ayuda y consejos.




Buenas tardes amigo JGMXX, gracias por contestar, pensaba que el hilo ya estaba olvidado.

Sirva estas lineas como acuse de recibo y de agradecimiento por tu res puesta.

De momento estaré unos dias desconectado pero seguiremos con la pelea del proyecto.

Saludos


----------



## Fotorista (Feb 24, 2018)

Bunas noches amigos este fin de semana tengo algo mas de tiempo y he estado peleandome con el proyecto.
Vamos al asunto, creo que ya he conseguido que la fuente funcione correctamente.
Los datos son los siguientes con una tension regulada a 12 Voltios:
Corriente:  4.25 Amperios.
Temperatura del disipador de los *tres transistores  (Q1)  2N3055: **62 Grados centigrados.
Temperatura, sin disipador, del Transistor Driver (Q2) ***2N3055: 52 Grados centigrados
Temperatura ambiente: 25 Grados centigrados
Explicacion de los asteriscos (*):
* Le he colocado los tres transistores para repartir un poco la potencia a disipar.
** Estos 62 grados los he conseguido con un buen ventilador de turbina, sin ventilacion forzada subia la temperatura por las nubes.
*** Le he puesto un 2N3055 por que se averió el BD 139 con la temperatura que se calentaba de lo lindo.

Ignoro si estas pequeñas refromas son interesantes pero la fuente lleva una hora con los datos que os indico y de momento va bien.

Saludos amigos


----------



## pandacba (Feb 24, 2018)

Con esa tensión y corriente estas obligando al dispositivo a que erogue76W mínimos, con esa potencia claro que levantara temperatura, ten en cuenta que un soldador de 40W quema........

Lo adecuado para que ello no pase es dividir la corriente en dos grupos es decir dos transistores
Se te pasa por alto que la peor condición para una fuente es baja tensión y elevada corriente


----------



## Fotorista (Feb 24, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Con esa tensión y corriente estas obligando al dispositivo a que erogue76W mínimos, con esa potencia claro que levantara temperatura, ten en cuenta que un soldador de 40W quema........
> 
> Lo adecuado para que ello no pase es dividir la corriente en dos grupos es decir dos transistores
> Se te pasa por alto que la peor condición para una fuente es baja tensión y elevada corriente



Buenas noches pandacba.

Como me indicas mañana le quitaré un transistor Q1 y daré nuevamente los datos

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Mauro28 (Feb 26, 2018)

Hola buenas tardes.
he decidido montar la fuente con el esquema de fogonazo con un trasfo de 24vac y 5a todo anda bien la cortocircuito y me da al maximo 4.85 A.
con dos resistencias en paralelo de 1ohm 20w mi problema es q el solo me llega hasta 28VDC  como maximo de voltaje de salida ajustando a tope r4. y quisiera sacarle los 30VDC q cambios debo realizar gracias..


----------



## Fotorista (Feb 28, 2018)

Mauro28 dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes.
> he decidido montar la fuente con el esquema de fogonazo con un trasfo de 24vac y 5a todo anda bien la cortocircuito y me da al maximo 4.85 A.
> con dos resistencias en paralelo de 1ohm 20w mi problema es q el solo me llega hasta 28VDC  como maximo de voltaje de salida ajustando a tope r4. y quisiera sacarle los 30VDC q cambios debo realizar gracias..



Buenas noches Mauro28, bienvenido desde la "veterania" que tengo.... (creo que tengo unos 20 post).

Yo he llegado a  33.1 Voltios con una carga de 4.20 Amperios. Todos los potenciometros al maximo

Hay que contar que el transformador que yo tengo da de salida 30,4 Voltios en alterna y 10 Amperios.

En cuanto a las resistencias de 1 ohm, yo Tengo un grupo de tres que me dan. creo recordar, 0.47 Ohm de unos 50W
son de estuchado metalico.

Yo te doy los datos que tengo, no tengo capacidad teorica por que carezco de ella.

Tuve muchos problema cuando la monté y gracias a la ayuda de los amigos del foro he llegado a dominar la puñetera fuente.

Cuando se pase alguno de los maestros del foro por aquí nos daran una explicacion de nuestras dudas.

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 28, 2018)

Mauro28 dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes.
> he decidido montar la fuente con el esquema de fogonazo con un trasfo de 24vac y 5a todo anda bien la cortocircuito y me da al maximo 4.85 A.
> con dos resistencias en paralelo de 1ohm 20w mi problema es q el solo me llega hasta 28VDC  como maximo de voltaje de salida ajustando a tope r4. y quisiera sacarle los 30VDC q cambios debo realizar gracias..


Queres que llegue a 30 y eso es prácticamente lo que tiene en la entrada, apróximadamente 32V, no queda margen para regular.
Cuando se diseña o se toma una fuente determinada como en este caso hay que tener en cuenta la caída de tensión que se produce entre la entrada y la posible máxima salida.
Por otro lado y dependiendo la calidad del transformador, si este es de 4A y quiero esa tensión en la salida es muy probable que ya no llegue a entregar 32, si no unos 28V o menos con lo cual es imposible obtenr 30 en la salida y si tenemos en cuenta que la tensión de linea puede variar en más o en menos un 10% resulta que bajara hasta los 25V, 
Si no se tienen en cuenta todas estas cosas, es muy probable tener problemas.
Si necesitas 30V en la salida que por lo menos entregue 35V a plena carga.
Si necesitas 4A que al menos el transformador sea de 6A  y lo peor que se suele hacer es querer trabajarla a 12V con máxima carga, entonces aparece el problema de la disipación que en este caso estar en el orden superior a los 70W.
En tales caso lo mejor es que el transformador tenga una división al medio o utilizar dos de 15V cosa de trabajarla del minimo a 20 y de 20 a 30V, con eso desapareceran la mayoria de los problemas


----------



## HAWKEYE7 (Feb 28, 2018)

Hola a todos, un buen tiempo sin pasar por acá; veo que algunos han seguido intentándolo haciendo sus propias pruebas, lo cual es bueno (nadie aprende en cuero ajeno). Solo sacándose una que otra cana es que comenzamos a entender realmente algo.
Me alegro por JGMXX que haya llegado a feliz puerto. Aunque releyendo cuidadosamente la cita a sus propias palabras, me llama la atención sobre el tiempo que mantiene en corto la fuente a manera de prueba (“minutos o minuto”), lo que me lleva a comentarles lo siguiente:
Existen varias formas de entender aquello de que una determinada fuente sea CORTOCIRCUITABLE, digamos tres formas principalmente.
 1) Que ante un corto detecte un consumo máximo límite, se bloquee su salida y deje de alimentar la carga, pudiendo permanecer en tal estado indefinidamente y siendo necesario algún botón de reset para restablecer sus funciones.
2) Que posea un circuito que monitoree el consumo y que ante la superación del límite fijado, actúe sobre el dispositivo que regula el voltaje de salida manteniendo dicho consumo bajo control. En una condición de corto, el consumo se dispararía dada la baja resistencia de carga, por lo que el circuito de control hace reducir a mínimo el voltaje de salida haciendo que el dispositivo regulador (nuestros 2N3055) soporte toda la caída de voltaje y disipando mucha potencia; pero si  La Fuente en particular está diseñada con la suficiente holgura, podría permanecer en condición de corto  por un buen tiempo sin problemas.
3) La misma situación anterior pero que el diseño de la fuente esté apenas justa para permitir una situación de corto por un tiempo corto (segundos), lo cual no es poco considerando que existen diseños que ante el menor corto implica daños en la fuente misma.
 A este último tipo es al que pertenece nuestra dichosa Fuente, por lo que probarla con cortos circuitos sostenidos (todos llevamos un sádico interno buscando la manera de manifestarse) es un error. Como dice pandacba “la peor condición para una fuente es baja tensión y elevada corriente”, pues un corto es dicha condición en su máxima expresión. Saludos.


----------



## Mauro28 (Feb 28, 2018)

Buenas noches, gracias por sus aportes. intentaré buscar otro transformador de 6 A y de 14 0 14 ya que son muy costosos.
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 28, 2018)

Lo más común es 15+15, si son un poco caros pero dejaras de tener muchos problemas y tener una fuente  buena


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2018)

Ésta fuente es de Sales Kit del año 1973











Aquí les dejo un link :






Ciencia, inventos y experimentos en casa: Equivalente para el transistor MC140 (Fuente alimentación 30V 4A)


----------



## Mauro28 (Ago 23, 2018)

hola, saludos gracias a sus aportes y a publicaciones anteriores  he terminado al fin mi fuente, después de intentos fallidos, y horas intentándolo modifique un poco el diseño de miguelon en pcb wizar jajajaja gracias funciona de maravilla.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 23, 2018)

Ya que te ha funcionado y has echo un nuevo pcb, podrias compartirlo?
Así como te has beneficiado por la colaboración, tu esquema seria un aporte enriquecedor del  hilo


----------



## Mauro28 (Ago 23, 2018)

*H*ola si, aquí está la pcb y el archivo en pcb wizar, si lo desean modificar no es muy diferente al q*ue* subió miguelon, solo lo modifiqué un poco con el respeto q*ue* se merece gracias.

Hola, después de unas pruebas me equivoqué en la posición del tip 41c para el correcto funcionamiento de la fuente y modifique el espacio de los capacitores de 4700 uF porque quedaban muy ajustados, ojo la resistencia de 5 W que use en el pcb no va. se cambia por  un diodo rectificador de 10 Amperios, en mi caso utilice uno de 6 amperios la tengo a 3A al máximo ya que mi transformador me entrega 18 0 18 a 4A. y no ocupo demasiada corriente por ahora muchas gracias por sus aportes.


----------



## Seba 1481 (Oct 1, 2018)

Una pregunta, tengo un transformador de 9v 300ma el cual solo tiene una sola salida y necesito sacar una salida sin rectificar y otra rectificada; el motivo es que de ese transformador va a un circuito de una fuente el cual ya tiene su rectificador y solo me consumiria del transformador unos 9v y 100ma como maximo, y como no tengo un ventilador o cooler para 220v y si tengo uno para 12v, tenia pensado sacar de esa sola solida dos lineas por asi decirlo una que va al circuito y otro a el puente para rectificar; el cooler que quiero poner funciona en 12v consume unos 140ma segun su especificacion en la etiqueta y al ponerlo al transformador rectificado me lo baja a 9.8v lo cual es lo que necesito para el circuito y su consumo es inferior a los 140ma.

Pregunta en concreto: Se puede hacer?.

La fuente por si necesitan mas info del circuito el cual van esos 9v sin rectificar estan en el post de Davidseb.

Adjunto: Circuito de la fuente

Ya probe todo y funciona de maravilla pero bueno lo del cooler o ventilador que es necesario es lo que se me esta complicando, pero si puedo ahcer esto ya la terminaria.

Lo que tampoco se es que si lo rectifico e igual lo paso al circuito eso podria tener algun problema.

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 1, 2018)

Esos 9 V*ac* los rectificas con 4 díodos y los filtras y ya tienes tus 12 V*dc* para el cooler , pero lo conectas flotante sin unir la masa de ésta fuente con la masa de la otra.


----------



## Seba 1481 (Oct 1, 2018)

Primero antes que nada gracias por responder, la masa vos le decis al negativo? perdon porque en otro lugar me retaron jajaja osea me digieron una linea es masa otra negativo y otra positivo, porque el circuito de la fuente necesita su positivo y negativo del transformador de 9v, yo lo que quiero saber es que si lo rectifico habra algun efecto en el circuito de la fuente ya que ahi ya lo tiene digamos en parte rectificado. Por eso yo como no sabia si le pasaria algo al circuito de la fuente osea pasarle una linea rectificada para despues vovler a rectificarla, si bien no esta del todo rectificada en el circuito de la fuente pero nose que consecuencias tendria, por eso pensaba sacar de la linea principal del transformador de ahi saco dos lineas una q va a un rectificado y la otra tal cual como dice que debe ir, y la rectificada va al cooler con sus 12v, pero si vos me decis que rectificandola y de ahi que valla al cooler y al circuito de la fuente y no habra problemas entonces la hago asi.

Por otro lado no entiendo lo de flotante sin unir masa, ese transofrmador lo tengo aparte y el circuito de la fuente me pide positivo y negativo del transformador de 9v.

Subo una imagen de como ira el circuito del transformador.
Listo gracias quedo todo bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Seba 1481 (Oct 1, 2018)

Muchas gracias Dosmetros y perdon por mi novatada, ya haré la conexión.

Gente les adjunto como haré las conexiones para ya soldar todo y cómo sabrán no tengo placa de prototipos, uso reciclada asi que es cómo que van al aire las conexiones, van por debajo pero no hay cobre a donde soldar, solo voy soldando de pata en pata o pin en pin jajaja a ver si me he equivocado en algo. Este esquema digamos es para solo la fuente,  ya  después haré el del cooler.

El transformador y el puente rectificador ya lo tengo en la paca. Los voltajes de los condensadores y demas ya los tengo bien, de eso estoy seguro, así que no se preocupen de los voltajes. La fuente rectificada entrega 32v a unos 4 amperes. Se que la resistencia de 5 watts tendria que ser de 10 pero es algo que puedo solucionar una vez ya soldada.


----------



## HAWKEYE7 (Oct 2, 2018)

Hola Seba.
Viendo tu esquema me pregunto si solo tiene un transistor de potencia; si es así me parece que no soportará los 4 Amp. en salida con voltajes bajos y menos ponerla en corto con el selector de corriente a máximo. Debería considerar varios tip3055 en paralelo y si pude conseguir unos 2n3055 mejor; pero mucho mejor aún con unos MJ15O22. Un saludo.


----------



## Seba 1481 (Oct 2, 2018)

hola hawkeye7 gracias pro comentar, y que podria hacer con un transformador de 20 20 19 de 4 amperes, algun esquema donde peuda variar tanto la corriente como la intensidad no importa si no llega a los 4 capas nose a los 3, pero me gustaria que se pudiera variar el voltaje y la intensidad, y aumentando el voltjae? porque mi transformador tiene 3 salidas 20v 20v 19v, emprendi este proyecto porque tenia el transformador pero viendo lo que me decis y viendo otros mensajes en el post es mucho mas complicado y la verdad no puedo gastar, pero bueno en fin vere de otros esquemas en internet y volvere a preguntar.


----------



## HAWKEYE7 (Oct 2, 2018)

Mira Seba, el punto es que en una fuente lineal, el voltaje que no se entrega a la carga, tiene que caer en el o los transistores de potencia. Esto sin importar el esquema o circuito que elijas.
Una opción es usar el circuito tratado en este hilo, pero con el control de corriente tal que permita una entrega máxima de, diría yo, 1,5 Amp.
Sería un desperdicio del transformador pero si no es posible usar más transistores...ni modo.


----------



## Seba 1481 (Oct 2, 2018)

entiendo y gracias, vere equivalente a esos transistores si tengo sino ya vere que hacer.

las potencias de audio podrian servir?, como el c5198 o nada que ver una cosa con la otra

buscare una lista donde salgan los transistores de potencia, para ver equivalencias.

alguno de estos sirve?

j6916
j6812
c5587
j6910
223-28 1919
str50103
d2499
d1877
c5296
c5297
md2310fx
c4235

despues tengo unos triacs, unos bu y buv, tengo algunso tip pero no son grande como el tip3055.

Si ninguno sirve bue ya vere de buscarle la forma.


----------



## Seba 1481 (Oct 2, 2018)

2sk955
A mi me parece que todos podrian funcionar para usarlso como el 3055 digo porque hago comparacion y au son mucho mas grande pero nose.


----------



## HAWKEYE7 (Oct 2, 2018)

La forma de saber cuál o cuáles servirían es viendo el datasheet en internet. Lo que hay que mirar es:
Que sea NPN
El voltaje colector -- emisor superior al máximo voltaje salida, más un margen de seguridad (60 V estarían bien).
Corriente continua (no picos) superior a la salida fuente (10 Amp o más).
Watios que disipa, cuantos más mejor (115- 150- 180- 250 para los de empaque To-3 metálicos. Los de empaque como el Tip3055 creo se denominan T220 o algo así están por los 90 Watios solamente).


----------



## Seba 1481 (Oct 2, 2018)

Entiendo gracias por guiarme, todos los veia superiores jajaja ahora se que buscar.
Veré de otras opciones


----------



## Pablitox (Dic 18, 2018)

Buenas tardes, me leí todo este tema. Esta fuente es como el sueño del pibe para mí. Hace mucho que la quiero realizar. Realicé la simulación en el circuit wizard y me di cuenta de lo justo que va el diodo, también de que es mucha potencia que disipa el 2n3055. Quiero usar 2 potenciómetros para la regulación de corriente y voltaje. Uno de 10K para el grueso y uno de 1K para el ajuste fino, ya que un multivuelta es mucho más costoso. Modifique los divisores resistivos, agregue diodos en paralelo y agregue un segundo 2n3055. Las preguntas son las siguientes: ¿porque no lleva una resistencia de base los transistores?  aunque sea muy pequeña. que función cumple la resistencia de 47ohms? que se vive fundiendo no puedo usar una de 1K no se para qué es así que no tengo idea que cambiara... pero en la simulación funciona. Un saludo


----------



## HAWKEYE7 (Dic 19, 2018)

Hola Pablitox, voy a intentar responder tus preguntas.
Con respecto a la primera, ¿a cuáles transistores exactamente te refieres?, porque podemos dividir en dos grupos los transistores de esta fuente: los que están en configuración Darlington y dan la potencia de salida (en tu esquema Q1, Q2, Q3 y Q6), y los que controlan el nivel de voltaje y corriente de salida (Q4 y Q5 respectivamente).
En cuanto al primer grupo, la idea es que para Q6 y Q3 la resistencia de base sea Q2 (en tu esquema dichos transistores tienen sendas resistencias de 100 Ohmios, no sé en cuál esquema de este hilo te habrás basado). A su vez la resistencia de base de Q2 es Q1 y este tiene por resistencia de base a R1 (10k). No hay que olvidar que un transistor se puede entender como una resistencia cuyo valor se controla por la corriente de base (Transistor = Transfer-Resistor).
En cuanto al segundo grupo (Q4 y Q5), los divisores de voltaje a los que están conectados dan la resistencia a sus respectivas bases. Considerando además que para cuando los potenciómetros (VR1 y VR3) llegan al extremo en que podrían permitir una muy alta corriente de base, esta misma corriente activaría al transistor y este derivaría a masa la corriente de base del primer grupo de transistores (corriente de base de Q1 y por ende de Q2 y Q3-Q6) causando la caída en la salida de la fuente del nivel de voltaje, que al fin de cuentas  es de donde dichos Potenciómetros toman la corriente, por lo que tanto Q4 como Q5 se auto protegen de sobrecorrientes (siempre y cuando el resto del circuito esté correcto).

Con respecto a las resistencias Base-Emisor y en especial a la referida de 47 Ohmios, hasta donde entiendo cumplen una función de afinación para el transistor que no es visible a simple vista (sobre todo si la carga de la fuente es digamos una simple lámpara de filamento), pero si observáramos en un osciloscopio la señal de salida, seguramente veríamos una señal más llana (menos ruido) si incluimos dichas resistencias. Tal vez tenga que ver el hecho que en los amplificadores   de audio las bases de los transistores no llevan solo una resistencia sino que van a un divisor de voltaje (dándole al transistor una ganancia no tan dependiente de su Beta, la cual es muy variable); También entiendo que en el transistor en las uniones de sus capas semiconductoras, se crean unas pequeñas capacitancias que provocan oscilaciones en el dispositivo y que una resistencia de valor bajo entre Base y Emisor sirve de ruta de descarga evitando dichas oscilaciones. Además si esta resistencia se quema es porque mínimo el o los 2n3055 están en corto y cambiándola por una de valor más alto nos ahorraríamos unos centavos pero el verdadero problema es ¿por qué se están deñando los transistores de potencia?.

Esto es lo que puedo decir hasta donde  entiendo (o creo entender), espero sirva de algo. Un saludo.


----------



## Pablitox (Dic 19, 2018)

Mi duda era la resistencia de base del 2n3055, la cual en el esquema original no existe, la resistencia de 47ohms que ya me explicaste. Que alternativa tengo al DB139? El que esta en configuración darlinton y comanda al 2n3055. Ese transistor por rato maneja corriente en torno a 1 a 1,5 A y suponiendo quevliteralmente se funda y entre en corto literalmente van a volar los 2n3055. Unas de las mejoras que le haría al circuito es ponerle un fusible a la salida de la fuente así si entra en saturación los 2n3055 mejor vuele el fusible antes que los transistores. Y si me da el cuero usar 2 transistores mj15003 y quizás quizás no tener que usar disipacion.


----------



## HAWKEYE7 (Dic 19, 2018)

Bueno, reemplazo para el BD139 =  TIP41C  que no debería ser difícil de conseguir (es común y económico), tiene una corriente tope de 6 A, que parece mucho pero es mejor que so-sobre y no que fa-falte, recordar que el 2n3055 maneja hasta 15 A y lo usamos para 2,5 – 3 A.
Si el o los 2n3055 entran en saturación no implica que sufran daño, luego lo del fusible sería útil si aún no se ha calibrado bien la parte del circuito de regulación de corriente (el valor máximo que va a permitir entregar). Ahora si los 2n3055 entran en corto el fusible salvaría la carga conectada (siempre y cuando esta soporte algo más de corriente que el fusible) pero obvio los transistores ya están fritos.
Dos mj15003 vendrían súper, pero seguro costarían lo suyo. Acá en Colombia se consiguen 2n3055 por manotadas a menos de un Dólar, pero son chinos y no sirven para nada. Una opción muy buena es el NTE 130    reemplazo directo para el 2n3055 a 5 Dólares +/- pero original.
Con lo de no usar disipación supongo te refieres a no usar ventilador  (disipación forzada) por que por más sobrados tus mj15003, igual van a calentar; lo mismo para los BD139 o Reemplazos.


----------



## Pablitox (Dic 19, 2018)

Disipador seguro... Mucha gracias por responder. Espero poder juntar ganas y tiempo para realizaría. Si es así hago mi contribución con imágenes y cosas que vayan surgiendo


----------



## HAWKEYE7 (Dic 19, 2018)

Solo una cosa más, sobre esa resistencia que agregaste a la base de los 2n3055 y de valor 100 Ohmios, en funcionamiento normal del circuito esta resistencia tendrá una caída de voltaje que se restará al de la salida de la fuente, limitando su máximo posible. Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 19, 2018)

Error grosero el BD139 se consigue hast en las farmacias, el reemplazo sería el TIP29 1A igual que el BD139 o en su defecto el TIP31 que es de 3A, hay que tener en cuenta que el BD139(mucha mejor calidad que los TIP) la nomenclatura visto de frente es  ECB mientras que los TIP son BCE

Pablitox de donde sacas que el BD139 maneja de 1A a1.5A???? si el 2N3055 maneja 3A es imposible que el BD maneje esa tensión por una razón muy simple.
Supongamos que el 2N3055 tenga un Hfe muy malo tanto que sea de 10, eso implica que cuando entregue 3A por su base necesitara 300mA corriente que será la que manejara el BD139
Para el BD139 tenes un mejor reemplazo el BD237 que maneja 2A
Con el oringinal no tenes que tener problemas yo he tenido esa configuración en fuentes sin problemas por años


----------



## HAWKEYE7 (Dic 19, 2018)

Excusas por mi grosería, solo recomendé el tip por ser genérico y sobrado para activar a 2  ó más  2n3055. Cuando se recomienda uno específico casi nunca se consigue y quedamos en las mismas;  pero ya que Ud conoce que se consigue en Argentina, su palabra es ley.  En cuanto a diferencias de patillaje, si no se nos ocurre nada para solucionar el inconveniente y se convierte en un obstáculo insalvable...  mejor nos dedicamos a otra cosa. un Saludo


----------



## Pablitox (Dic 19, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Error grosero el BD139 se consigue hast en las farmacias, el reemplazo sería el TIP29 1A igual que el BD139 o en su defecto el TIP31 que es de 3A, hay que tener en cuenta que el BD139(mucha mejor calidad que los TIP) la nomenclatura visto de frente es  ECB mientras que los TIP son BCE
> 
> Pablitox de donde sacas que el BD139 maneja de 1A a1.5A???? si el 2N3055 maneja 3A es imposible que el BD maneje esa tensión por una razón muy simple.
> Supongamos que el 2N3055 tenga un Hfe muy malo tanto que sea de 10, eso implica que cuando entregue 3A por su base necesitara 300mA corriente que será la que manejara el BD139
> ...



Me leí todo el tema y el BD139 en éste circuito tiene fama de volar. En la simulación marca una corriente de 1 A , no recuerdo si cuándo se cortocircuita o sin consumo. Así que creo que va un poco justo para éste circuito.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 20, 2018)

Veamos un poco, esta fuente es bastante mala, no se realmente lo que le ven, se pueden hacer fuentes mejores que esta, es muy crítica si los valores no estan bien calados ante cualquier fallo se embala.
Hay todo un poupurri de errores alrededor de la misma.
1_Como dije primero muy crítica con los componentes.
2_Cambiar valores sin tener conocimiento de como funciona y que es lo que se hace
3_ La manía de que un circuito se específica ciertos elementos y ciertos valores y querer ponerles otros que no están especificados
4_Todo lo anterior conforma un lindo coctel molotov.

La fuente dice de 0-30 V 4A.
Para 4A máx se tiene si para 2N3055 un beta de 20 se tiene que necesitara en la base 200mA, eso esta muy bien para un BD137, como el original.
Pero aquí no calcularon que pasa cuando la fuente se pone en  corto, esta mal diseñada, ya que cuando se pone en corto y debido al sistema empleado la fuente se transforma en una fuente de  corriente, no tiene fusible que corten a los 4A e imaginate si utilizaron un transformador que tenian por allí de 10A, toda esa corriente querra fluir por el 2N3055 y le terminara demandando entre 500mA y 1A, entoces morira irremediablemente.
Yo sinceramente no la armaría hay mucho que trabajar en ella para que trabaje mejor la parte de corto circuito.
Hay tantas fuentes que se  pueden hacer con un LM317 o el LM350 o el LM338, también con el 723, si no se tiene necesidad real de que llegue a 0V se puede partir de un 7805 por ejemplo, y muchas otras formas.

La mayoría tiene problemas al hacer una fuente ya sea transistorizada o con CI's


----------



## Pablitox (Dic 20, 2018)

Gracias por los consejos. La fuente con el lm723 es otra que había pensado.


----------



## HAWKEYE7 (Dic 20, 2018)

Lo dicho por Pandacba en su último mensaje resume perfectamente lo que se puede concluir de todo este hilo.
Esta fuente como objetivo en si mismo... no es la gran cosa, pero por su sencillez permite comprender muchas cosas(a costa de uno que otro machucon) a aquellos que apenas comienzan en esto. Luego de lograr ponerla a andar, viene algo de decepción por sus limitaciones y nacen las ganas de construir una mejor, pero todo esto es gracias a lo aprendido en el proceso.
Una fuente en base a un regulador Lm317 ó cualquier 78xx se construye rápido, no es mala pero tampoco muy buena,su sistema de bloqueo por sobre-corriente se activa ante un pequeño pico inicial, presenta una caída considerable en su voltaje de salida bajo carga, su amperaje es bajo y si asociamos transistores externos para remediarlo la inestabilidad de su voltaje empeora, no se aprende mucho en su construcción solo siguiendo el plano en el datasheet (eso sí se practica habilidades en soldadura, pero eso es más para un curso de "manitas creativas"), pero al final se tiene una fuente si ese es el objetivo.
Acá en el foro hay una fuente en base al lm723 por uno de los maestros (Fogonazo creo) de seguro una excelente opción; o si le atraen las emociones fuertes intente construir una equivalente en base a Amplificadores Operacionales independientes, el reto está en matarle una que otra tendencia a oscilar los Op Am, pero se aprende.
Opciones hay. 
Un último consejo, si consigue esos transistores Mj15003 úselos en un circuito ya probado, sería una lastima sacrificarlos en las pruebas iniciales, mucha suerte.


----------



## Pablitox (Feb 1, 2019)

Buenas, yo aquí comentando los resultados. Armé la fuente con algunos cambios. Usé dos transistores de potencia MJ15003 en vez del 2n3055. Para Q1 usé un D13007k de la una lámpara ahorradora , para Q2 un P13009 de una lámpara ahorradora, Q4 y Q5 los transistores 2SC1815 de un televisor viejo.

En vez de la referencia de voltaje con transformador y zener usé un cargador de celular roto, me ahorro mucho trabajo y funcionó muy bien. Use la referencia de voltaje para prender un led. Coloqué un fusible a la salida de 5A y un diodo con polarización inversa para proteger la fuente en el caso de que coloque mal los bornes al cargar un batería de plomo ácido.

Estoy conforme con el resultado salvo que no puedo conseguir un disipador grande para los MJ15003. Para las pruebas use un pedazo de aluminio fino y chiquito de un monopatín viejo. Pero bueno será cuestión de tiempo. Es un poco complicado calibrarla tanto en corriente, así como en voltaje. Para la corriente use una carga electrónica a 5ª y fui con un trimmer regule el divisor resistivo a 4,20 A, luego puse una resistencia fija. Con el tema de el voltaje me quedé con el trimmer. El divisor resistivo me dió algo como 1,773k para los 30 V y con 1,7k ya se movía a 31 V. Depende mucho de los componentes elegidos y su tolerancia.

En la chatarrería conseguí un gabinete viejo de un estabilizador para televisores (así se llamaba). Tenía adentro 2 transformadores y un capacitor de alto voltaje similar al de los aires acondicionados. Cuando tenga algo mejor armado comento.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 1, 2019)

Esos trasistores de las lámparas, son de conmutación, no son buenos para aplicaciones lineales
Esos transistores tienen bajo hfe, y para una aplicación lineal se necesita que tenga un buen hfe.
Un transistor para aplicaciones lineales no sirve para conmutación y un transistor de conmutación no sirve para aplicaciones lineales.

Hay que tener en cuenta todo eso a la hora de hacer reemplazos, no solamente corriente y tensión


----------



## pandacba (Feb 4, 2019)

Hay un par de cosas acerca de esta fuente que nadie ha mencionado.
Luego de examinar la documentación de Sales Kit hay dos cosas muy importantes que aclarar porque de ello derivan todos los problemas que han tenido con esta fuente.

No es lo mismo una fuente limitada en corriente, que una fuente cortocircuitable, allí nace uno de los problemas que han tenido quienes han armado la misma.

Esta fuente tiene limitación de corriente, pero no tiene protección por corto circuito.

El otro punto y que la mayoria confunde, no es una fuente que se ajuste la  corriente de salida.
Lo que es variable o ajustable es el nivel de limitación de corriente.
Es decir cuando se ajusta el valor máximo de corriente que pueda entregar, cuando lo supera la fuente deja de entregar tensión y corriente.
Es decir solo puede entregar la corriente máxima para la que fue diseñada, pero no puede ser cortocircuitada.
Ya que cuando se cortocircuita la tensión de salida se hace 0V y la corriente es máxima y esa es la peor condición de un a fuente.

Veamos un poco, en tal condición el transistor de salida debe soportar en la entrada(colector) su máxima tensión y en la salida (Emisor), tenemos una diferencia de 32V x los 4A=128W, si el transformador tiene 5A esa corriente fluira por el transistor de salida ya que todo el esquema se comporta como un generador de corriente y eso nos da 160W, como vemos en ambos casos supera y la máxima potencia del transistor de salida, por lo tanto obliga al driver entregar una corriente para la que no fue proyectado, debido a que en el emisor hay 0V en la base del transistor regulador habrá unos 0,66V y como en el colector también hay 32V por lo tanto podemos decir que tenemos poco más de 31V pero dadas las consecuencias el driver es obligado a entregar varias veces la corriente nominal por lo que, corriente, calor,+ corriente, + calor, el transistor de paso pide más corriente, esta supera la corriente del driver que empieza a sufrir los mismos efectos del transistor grande y lamentablemente todo vuela, se rompe y obvio es normal que eso haya sucedido porque como dije antes no es una fuente "cortocircuitable"  

Funcionara bien mientras no junten las puntas y mientras no se le solicite mucha corriente a baja tensión.
Para evitar problemas el transformador debería poder entregar la mitad de la tensión para trabajar a bajo voltaje, con ese solo cambio bajara a la mitad la disipación.

Eso es todo


----------



## Pablitox (Feb 5, 2019)

Muy buena explicación. Agradezco el tiempo que le pones para explicarnos las dudas. Podrías compartir la documentación de la fuente?


----------



## Gerson strauss (Feb 27, 2019)

Hola. Quiero hacer esta fuente, pero no se de que potencia es cada resistencia. La que sensa la corriente se que es de varios vatios, pero las otras son a 1/2 w o a 1/4 w ?. Terrazocultor monetizo esa información en su blog y ya no se ve. Gracias.


----------



## Pablitox (Mar 5, 2019)

Todas son de 1/4, excepto la de 47ohms, yo use de 1w. Y con respecto a la que sensa la corriente la calculas P=I^2*R
Terminada, estoy satisfecho. Para no cortocircultarla directamente use una resistencia de 1ohms en serie a un pulsador colocado en paralelo a la salida. Tiene un swich bipolar de televisor para desabilitar la salida de voltaje. Fusibles tanto en la entrada de los transformadores, como en la salida CC. Ajuste fino y grueso para el voltaje. Estoy conforme con el resultado
Los medidores lo había encargado hace 2 años de China y los tenía guardados. Están un poco fuera de calibración. Los trato de ajustar y se me va el rango de 0. Pero tengo que admitir que se ven geniales


----------



## Gerson strauss (Mar 6, 2019)

Pablitox dijo:


> Todas son de 1/4, excepto la de 47ohms, yo use de 1w. Y con respecto a la que sensa la corriente la calculas P=I^2*R
> Terminada, estoy satisfecho. Para no cortocircultarla directamente use una resistencia de 1ohms en serie a un pulsador colocado en paralelo a la salida. Tiene un swich bipolar de televisor para desabilitar la salida de voltaje. Fusibles tanto en la entrada de los transformadores, como en la salida CC. Ajuste fino y grueso para el voltaje. Estoy conforme con el resultado
> Los medidores lo había encargado hace 2 años de China y los tenía guardados. Están un poco fuera de calibración. Los trato de ajustar y se me va el rango de 0. Pero tengo que admitir que se ven geniales



Muchas gracias por la información. Ya envié a fabricar el PCB a China.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Dic 10, 2019)

Ya estoy montando la fuente y tengo una duda, y es que en el diagrama aparecen 2 tranformadores.
¿Podría utilizarse solo un transformador que tenga el devanado para los 9v? 

Así va mi versión de esta fuente, pues tiene algunos cambios pequeños.




Gracias.


----------



## Rayos x (Dic 23, 2019)

Hola electronicos,alguien tiene el esquema de la fuente de alimentacion saleskit 187


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 23, 2019)

Fijate ésta página , seguramente tengas que "enrolarte"


----------



## frisil (Feb 5, 2020)

Y si colocamos este circuito para proteger la fuente. Que opinan?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2020)

Mejor *a leer el tema* , esa fuente posee limitación , que parece no soportaba cortocircuitos y le han hecho mejoras..


----------



## frisil (Feb 5, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mejor *a leer el tema* , esa fuente posee limitación , que parece no soportaba cortocircuitos y le han hecho mejoras..



Hola dosmetros gracias por responder. Voy a leer completo, pero el problema creo que persiste.

Ahora me parece que esa fuente puede funcionar bien si solo le sacamos 3AMP. ¿Qué crees tu?


----------



## Pablitox (Feb 5, 2020)

Yo creo que la limitación mas grande es el diodo. Pongas lo que le pongas va q calentar


----------



## frisil (Feb 6, 2020)

simulandola, con tres diodos aguanta, con uno o dos los vuela. me imagina en vivo y directo


----------



## Pablitox (Feb 6, 2020)

Yo la arme y calienta una banda amigo. Hice una prueba de 3 diodos 1n5408 de 3a y con mi carga electrónica pase 4 amperes y a los dos minutos 80 grados. Lo ideal sería que no tenga que pasar toda la corriente de la fuente por esw diodo. 
La modificación que yo hice fue conectar directo el riel negativo. Sin el diodo y usar un diodo mucho mas pequeño un 1n4007, lo polarice con unas resistencias y es capaz ee medir la caida en el shunt y activar el limite de corriente
Lo que si vas a tener que ir probando que valor de resistencia polariza correctamente el diodo. Son dos resistencias. Una te va a dar el limite superior del control de corriente y el otro el limite inferior. Yo use una carga electrónica y un pote para averiguar los valores.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2020)

Ponganle disipador a los díodos , como las fuentes de PC !


----------



## frisil (Feb 6, 2020)

Buena idea, voy a intentar las dos que idea que me comentan 
así funciona solo que que pierde prestaciones, no es cortocircuitable, mañana o el lunes le coloco el circuito que subí mas arriba


----------



## Pablitox (Feb 6, 2020)

La mia sigue siendo cortocitcuitable😍. Lo malo es que no use un zener. Conecte directamente una fuente de teléfono.
Varia un poco el voltaje de salida. Necesito una buena referencia


----------



## Pablitox (May 12, 2020)

Esta fuente es muy complicada de dejarla andando. Yo use para los primeros test otra fuente con control de corriente. Asi en el caso de cortos el daño sea el menor posible. Y en el caso para las pruebas y control de corriente una carga electrónica.

Fijate si podes verificar la beta de los transistores 2n3055. Son los transistores de potencia mas falsificados. Una 2n3055 original da un beta entre 16 y 26.
Uno falso te da la beta de 100 a 400 (es como si llevara adentro un transitor de baja señal 2n2222 o similar.

Saludos


----------



## macatraque (May 12, 2020)

Hola pablitox, antes que cada gracias por la respuesta. ¿Te refieres a la base? ¿Cómo lo podría medir? Pido disculpas por si me he equivocado al poner el hilo pero es que realmente ya no sé que hacer y pensé que podría ayudarme si ponía el tema.  Seguiré leyendo el hilo. Gracias!


----------



## Pablitox (May 12, 2020)

Cuando digo beta es lo que se conoce como Hfe, tambien le llaman ganancia. Te indica la candidad de veces que el transistor puede amplificar la corriente de la base. Los transistores de potencia tienen una ganancia baja como te dije de 16 a 26 veces la corriente de la base. Los transistores de potencia falsos tienen una ganancia muy alta, mas de 100 lo que los hace inutiles para aplicaciones de potencia. Busca en YouTube medicion de hfe, hay cientos de tutoriales. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 12, 2020)

Casi todos los testers miden hFE


----------



## macatraque (May 12, 2020)

Pues tendré en cuenta esto que me comentais sobre el 2n3055. Mi tester es bastante sencillo pero el de mi compañero de batalla para esta fuente tiene un mejor y creo que ese si tiene para Hfe. He estado leyendo al compañero Fotorista y casi que tenemos la misma desesperación y ganas por ver esta fuente montada.


----------



## macatraque (May 14, 2020)

macatraque dijo:


> Pues tendré en cuenta esto que me comentais sobre el 2n3055. Mi tester es bastante sencillo pero el de mi compañero de batalla para esta fuente tiene un mejor y creo que ese si tiene para Hfe. He estado leyendo al compañero Fotorista y casi que tenemos la misma desesperación y ganas por ver esta fuente montada.



Bueno, os comento que en principio parece que esta bien el 2N3055 con el consejo del amigo pablitox.

Ayer monté la fuente y me ardió R5 (82ohm) y ardieron 2 transistores .

Los transistores que tengo son los siguientes siguiendo el plano de terrazo

BD139 por el  MC140 (Q3)
BD137 (Q2)
2N3055 (Q1)
BC237 por el BC 167 (Q4 Y Q5)

Ayer me ardió R5 (82ohm)  al ponerle un potenciómetro de 1K, Q5 y Q4 también se partieron.
Hoy se estropeo Q4 también.

Seguiré intentado construirla a ver si la hago funcionar


----------



## Pablitox (May 14, 2020)

Como que se quemaron? Apenas la ármaste se quemo? O cuando lo cortocircuitastes? 
La resistencia de 82 ohms maneja la regulación de corriente. Que no debe activarse a menos que haya consumo. Si  murio q4 y la resistencia de 82 sin conectar ninguna carga tenes algun corto, lo que lleva a la muerte en cadena de q5


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2020)

macatraque dijo:


> BD139 por el MC140 (Q3)


 
Lleva dos patas cruzadas.


----------



## macatraque (May 14, 2020)

Pablitox dijo:


> Como que se quemaron? Apenas la ármaste se quemo? O cuando lo cortocircuitastes?
> La resistencia de 82 ohms maneja la regulación de corriente. Que no debe activarse a menos que haya consumo. Si  murio q4 y la resistencia de 82 sin conectar ninguna carga tenes algun corto, lo que lleva a la muerte en cadena de q5



Al enchufarla se quemó. Cuando revisé antes de enchufar no vi corto, aparentemente todo estaba en su sitio y es evidente que me equivoco pero no se en qué. Fue triste ver una vez más que no consigo que funcione pero aun así en algún momento deberá funcionar.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lleva dos patas cruzadas.



Hola Dosmetros! Te refieres a que el orden e-c-b no es e-b-c?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2020)

Si estás usando un PCB diseñado para MC140 , debes intercambiar dos patas (poniendo un spaguetti para que no se toquen), si el circuito fué diseñado para BD139 , entonces no


----------



## Fotorista (Jun 15, 2020)

Buenas noches compañeros, Ya estoy hasta el gorro de ésta fuente, tiro la toalla, es un no parar de horas y dinero y se acabó, la retomé hace unos días despues de dos años casi que la deje en un rincon aburrido.
Conseguí ayer mismo por no se cuantas veces hacerla funcionar regulando perfectamente y a la segunda que la pongo en marcha va y deja de regular la tensión, eso sin contar con las innumerables veces que el 2N3055 se quema y te da todos los 40 V que da el puente rectificador con su condensador electrolítico.
Amigos ya no pierdo mas el tiempo.
Saludos a la comunidad y al hilo en concreto.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 15, 2020)

Hoy en dia, ya no es confiable el 2N3055, quizas puedas reemplazarlo. Se que lo han hecho en otras fuentes


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jun 16, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Hoy en dia, ya no es confiable el 2N3055, quizas puedas reemplazarlo. Se que lo han hecho en otras fuentes


Yo use el C5200 (2 en paralelo) que tiene casi las mismas características del 2N3055 y hasta ahora la fuente funciona muy bien, pero no se si sea
correcto usar ese transistor.


----------



## Fotorista (Jun 16, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Hoy en dia, ya no es confiable el 2N3055, quizas puedas reemplazarlo. Se que lo han hecho en otras fuentes



Gracias compañero pero ya estoy mas quemado con esta fuentes que los componetes que ha quemado la propia fuente.
He hecho de todo por amor propio de que la fuente no hiba a poder conmigo, pero si esta mal parida de origen que solucion le puedo dar yo.
Y te aseguro que he realizado todas las modificaciones que se han expuesto aquí, y todo a fuerza de Euros y muchas muchas horas. 
Repasé el montaje y está correctamente montado todo, pero si no se fundia un transistor le tocaba a un potenciometro, ya los compraba de cinco en cinco.
En el avatar se ve la placa "PCB" estandar con los rabos de los potenciometros, pues esa es.
y para las pruebas le regulaba a 12V y una lampara dicroica de 12V 50W= 4A, pues cuando hacia las pruebas mas de tres o cuatro pruebas o de momento no encendia o el 2N3055 se ponia directo y alla vaaaaa cuarenta y tantos voltios de vellon para la dicroica. De dicroicas tambien unas cuantas fundidas.
Se podria pensar, un falso contacto, ni hablar todo bien.
Esta misma tarde desmonto todo y a otra cosa.
Finalmente, esta fuente no es fiable y dicho por mas de uno, y si hay algún compañero que le funcione que no tasa, si de toser, cerca de ella.
Por cierto hace como dos años compré una china en oferta pero ésta son de 0 a 30V y de 0 a 10A todo regulable y los dos parámetros con ajuste fino


Disculpad el tocho, pero es el fruto de la indignación de no haberme dado el gusto de haber hecho una fuente de estas caracteristicas por mis manos y escasos conocimientos de electronica.
Tengo que decir que en absoluto critico al Sr. José Manuel, más conocido por Terrazocultor.
De mi tiene todos los respetos, pienso que es merecedor de ellos porque pone voluntad en todo lo que hace, supongo que alguno dirá que lo que busca es rendimiento económico, yo pienso que poco dinero obtendrá de todo esto cuando desde no hace mucho esta pidiendo una pequeña ayuda, un euro, cuando tiempos atrás no pedía nada y de hecho puso un vídeo explicando la situación económica en que se encontraba.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2020)

Los transistores falsificados (aproximadamente el 90% cuando son de potencia) , son la mayor frustración de técnicos experimentados , así que imaginate para principiantes . . .


----------



## Rayos x (Jun 16, 2020)

Bueno chicos, a todos los que estáis involucrados en el tema de fuente sales kit 112 e de deciros que esa fuente se montó en su día para 2 A entonces si queréis sacar 5 o 6A hay que disipar mucho calor y los componentes principales de regulación hay que refrijerarlos muy bien y con disipadores grandes estamos hablando de 180W o más,también daros cuenta que la mayoría de fuentes de laboratorio que se compran hechas no llevan tanto amperaje por que son para hacer pruebas y 2 o tres amperios ya es bastante un saludo espero que le sirva este párrafo para algo.


----------



## Fotorista (Jun 16, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los transistores falsificados (aproximadamente el 90% cuando son de potencia) , son la mayor frustración de técnicos experimentados , así que imaginate para principiantes . . .


Pero incluso las tiendas de electronica tienen estos transistores falsificados?


----------



## Rayos x (Jun 16, 2020)

Yo respecto a los transistores de potencia eso que se ve que son falsificados no puedo decir nada yo por mi experiencia solo se que la electronica sea el circuito que sea a partir de 80 grados ya están peligrando los componentes


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 18, 2020)

Fotorista dijo:


> Pero incluso las tiendas de electronica tienen estos transistores falsificados?



Si, si. A menos que sea muy vieja la tienda y tenga antiguos.
Te recomiendo que reutilices lo que puedas de la fuente, y saca todo lo que no sirva. Dentro del mismo gabinete monta una nueva y mejor.
Con el que trabajaba antes, tuvo que hacer eso con una fuente china


----------



## carlos007_007 (Jun 1, 2021)

pandacba dijo:


> Hay un par de cosas acerca de esta fuente que nadie ha mencionado.
> Luego de examinar la documentación de Sales Kit hay dos cosas muy importantes que aclarar porque de ello derivan todos los problemas que han tenido con esta fuente.
> 
> No es lo mismo una fuente limitada en corriente, que una fuente cortocircuitable, allí nace uno de los problemas que han tenido quienes han armado la misma.
> ...


Muy buena aclaración, por cierto se puede usar un regulador de corriente alterna?  para variar la tensión de salida del transformador y de esa manera no se exigiría demasiado al transistor de potencia


Pablitox dijo:


> La mia sigue siendo cortocitcuitable😍. Lo malo es que no use un zener. Conecte directamente una fuente de teléfono.
> Varia un poco el voltaje de salida. Necesito una buena referencia


Yo usé el Lm7809 y funciona muy bien


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 2, 2021)

No es conveniente. Pero se puede hacer un circuito regulador escalonado (adicionar un regulador, pero de continua, y bajar a algo mas conforme al siguiente regulador).
Todo en continua, NO en alterna.
Por otro lado, si tienes un transformador con varias salidas, o salida partida/con tap central (por ejemplo 12V - 0V - 12V), puedes usar ambas tensiones, realizando, como en el ejemplo, una parte de 16V, y el para el maximo 32V.
En el foro hay para ese tipo de fuentes.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Oct 13, 2021)

Ya termine mi versión de esta fuente ... como un año después. Si quieren los detalles,
me informan. Use los C5200 porque se acomodan mejor al disipador, que ese odioso
encapsulado de los 2N3055, pero no se si va bien ese transistor. Hasta ahora funciona
todo normal.

Use 2 transistores no para sacar mas corriente sino para bajar la temperatura, ya que la potencia se reparte entre los 2. Creo que hasta 5 amperios debería funcionar sin problemas.


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 13, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Hoy en dia, ya no es confiable el 2N3055, quizas puedas reemplazarlo. Se que lo han hecho en otras fuentes


A lo que hemos llegado, a que no podamos confiar en un 2N3055... yo tengo algunos de desguazar fuentes antiguas de fuentes de alimnetación lineales de emisoras, de los antiguos, de RCA, ST, Motorola...


----------



## wmairen (Oct 25, 2021)

Buenos días. Un saludo a la distancia desde Centro América a todos los miembros del grupo. Este es mi primer post, me encontré este foro en una de tantas veces que estaba viendo cómo montar tan deseada fuente del mencionado youtuber en temas de electrónica. Primer consulta, partiendo del vídeo de como cambiar el valor a un potenciómetro, tengo dos potenciómetros de 5K,  estos me funcionarian sin tener que alterar su valor para R4 y R11, usando el esquematico del post #107 de Hawkeye7 ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 25, 2021)

Recuerda citar o subir de lo que estas hablando;
Aquí el post; Cambio valor potenciómetros de Fuente de Laboratorio Sales Kit 112 - Terrazocultor

¿Qué video?

Por otro lado, el de 220Ohms (R4) no te recomiendo cambiarlo, ya que de 220 a 5000 Ohms hay una importante diferencia, y no vas a tener un ajuste fino.
Lo mismo para el de 10KOhms (R11), duplicas la corriente que debería soportar el potenciometro, y recuerda que éstos no soportan muchos mA...


----------



## wmairen (Oct 25, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Recuerda citar o subir de lo que estas hablando;
> Aquí el post; Cambio valor potenciómetros de Fuente de Laboratorio Sales Kit 112 - Terrazocultor
> 
> ¿Qué video?
> ...


Muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta, acá está el vídeo al cual cito:  



 y bueno será cambiarles el valor a los potenciómetros , es que el método de puentear los con una resistencia calculada, no me resulto bien en la última prueba. Gracias


----------



## wmairen (Oct 30, 2021)

Siguiendo con las consultas para llegar a estabilizar dicha fuente. Estoy usando el siguiente diagrama que adjunto, ya citado anteriormente.

1) Para R2 actualmente estoy usando una resistencia que indica 04.00 ohms a 5 watts la cual en salida de tensión todo bien. Pero al cortocircuitar calienta bastantea al punto de quemar.

2) No logro obtener salida de intensidad , al cortocircuitar. El multimetro a lo mucho marca 00.03ma. supongo está afectando el valor de R2 04.00 ohms y sino fuera eso por dónde puedo ir revisando.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 30, 2021)

Me colgué con éste tema.
Por cierto, di en qué parte del video modifica el potenciómetro, ya que dura 1 hora, y no me lo voy a ver todo...

4Ohms es un valor bastante alto, debería rondar por debajo de 1Ohms...
Que caliente, va a calentar, ya que ésta absorbe parte de la potencia que no se disiparía de otra forma (la otra parte la absorbe el transistor de salida, que también va a calentar si el cortocircuito no se revierte, al punto de quemarse)


----------



## switchxxi (Oct 30, 2021)

wmairen dijo:


> 2) No logro obtener salida de intensidad , al cortocircuitar. El multimetro a lo mucho marca 00.03ma. supongo está afectando el valor de R2 04.00 ohms y sino fuera eso por dónde puedo ir revisando.



1) El valor de R2 es muy alto, no vas a obtener mucha corriente de salida. Consigue una del mismo valor que piden o pon en paralelo un par para llegar al valor. (de 4 Ohms vas a necesitar 8 en paralelo, mejor busca de valores mas bajos si no consigues de 0.5 Ohms).

2) Con 30uA de corriente debería estar todo helado, aún si es un error de tipeo y es 30mA, R2 no debería calentar para nada. Revisa el circuito algo mal tienes conectado.

3) ¿ Que transistor usas para Q1 ?, con 36V rectificados me la juego que ese transistor no sobrevivirá mucho con 5A y baja tensión de salida (O un corto para el caso) si es que el transformador puede dar esa corriente.

4) Por las dudas la unión entre R7 y R11 no va conectado al negativo de salida de la fuente (No tiene que ver con la corriente pero aclaro por las dudas ya que ha de revisarse todo el circuito para encontrar donde esta el problema).

---- ¿ Fotos de lo que has echo ? -----


----------

